# Puede una empresa irse a la mierda si se marcha uno o dos trabajadores vitales?



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.

Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (6 Nov 2022)

La pasó a Apple cuando Steve Jobs se fue a Pixar.


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> La pasó a Apple cuando Steve Jobs se fue a Pixar.



Gracias, pero prefiero si podéis poner ejemplos reales que hayáis vivido en una empresa paco cualquiera


----------



## Benedicto Camela (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Gracias, pero prefiero si podéis poner ejemplos reales que hayáis vivido en una empresa paco cualquiera



Sí, puedo. Sin dar nombres concretos. Empresa Paco Demierda. El empleado clave era yo. Quebró a los pocos meses de irme.


----------



## spica (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Perfectamente se puede ir atpc ... ¿pero?

Esa mujer es una completa inutil pero sabe bien a quien necesita y de quien aprovecharse.
Si necesita a los 2 ingenieros los estara cebando con tarjeta de empresa, dinerillos que vosotros ni conoceis el importe, etc.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (6 Nov 2022)

Pues claro que si, yo conozco dos casos de exempleado que se monta por su cuenta y roba el negocio.


----------



## risto mejido (6 Nov 2022)

Si hombre ,claro que pasa, yo fui contratado por un hijo de puta para conseguirle un cliente que le proporcionó el 80% de facturación , luego el tío incumplió un trato económico no firmado conmigo sobre unas comisiones si conseguía a ese cliente para el, yo cumplí y él no, me despidió y yo le volví a quitar el cliente, luego me llamaba él llorando para ver si podía hacer algo, que risas me entraban, el hijo de puta apelaba a las 30 personas que trabajaban en la emoresa y las inversiones que tuvo que hacer porque se lo exigió el cliente que yo le conseguí 
La empresa fue a tomar por culo por puta avaricia del empresaurio


----------



## risto mejido (6 Nov 2022)

Conozco también de primera mano una chica que trabajaba en una mercería de dependienta , la dueña la despidió de muy malas maneras después de 20 años porque su hija se quedó en paro y la tenía que meter en la mercería y no había sueldos para todos, pues está chica , cogió el local de al lao y montó otra mercería, como era muy maja con la clientela , la otra cerró en menos de un año


----------



## Sr. Pérez (6 Nov 2022)

Pasar claro que pasa, otra cosa es que tú seas el empleado clave ese y te encuentres viviendo la fantasía de venganza que se va a montar el 70% de los que respondan a este hilo.


----------



## Gusman (6 Nov 2022)

En mi sector esta pasando eso. Han dimitido el numero 2 y el 3 (yo) en cargos de responsabilidad. El 4 esta a punto, y de ahi para abajo hay desbandada. 
El numero 1 me dijo hace meses que el que no estuviera bien que se fuera. Bien, pues ha arruinado la empresa.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Nov 2022)

Almacén de material eléctrico de Vivó, Vidal y Balasch, SA en Zaragoza. Se van el gerente, el jefe de almacén y un comercial a montar un almacén por su cuenta, cierran el anterior. Lo he visto en Zaragoza, en Barcelona y en Mallorca hace poco.

Puede ocurrir, sí.


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Nov 2022)

En empresas pequeñas sí suele pasar, en las medianas y grandes no.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (6 Nov 2022)

Hace años trabaje en una empresa de restauración y hoteles. El programador era dios. Triplicó su sueldo en cuanto tuvo una oferta de trabajo sería de otra empresa.

Despidieron a gente para subirle el sueldo a el. Sino quebraban.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (6 Nov 2022)

Claro que puede.
Por eso la direccion tiene que evitar los silos de conocimiento.
Si te arruinas porque un trabajador se va, la culpa es tuya por no haber montado bien la empresa.


----------



## Mission (6 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Conozco también de primera mano una chica que trabajaba en una mercería de dependienta , la dueña la despidió de muy malas maneras después de 20 años porque su hija se quedó en paro y la tenía que meter en la mercería y no había sueldos para todos, pues está chica , cogió el local de al lao y montó otra mercería, como era muy maja con la clientela , la otra cerró en menos de un año





risto mejido dijo:


> Si hombre ,claro que pasa, yo fui contratado por un hijo de puta para conseguirle un cliente que le proporcionó el 80% de facturación , luego el tío incumplió un trato económico no firmado conmigo sobre unas comisiones si conseguía a ese cliente para el, yo cumplí y él no, me despidió y yo le volví a quitar el cliente, luego me llamaba él llorando para ver si podía hacer algo, que risas me entraban, el hijo de puta apelaba a las 30 personas que trabajaban en la emoresa y las inversiones que tuvo que hacer porque se lo exigió el cliente que yo le conseguí
> La empresa fue a tomar por culo por puta avaricia del empresaurio



Excelentes ejemplos, me alegro por la chica y por tí.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Por supuesto que puede pasar. Es como un país, cuando una serie de dirigentes con los pies en la tierra, gente preparada y con ética, que sabe lo que es mejor para su nación. Estos se van yendo, por jubilación o sencillamente porque van palmando y llegan los jijiji, jajaja, la tierra es del viento, sirven a intereses extranjeros bajo soborno o directamente son gilipollas y España es un concepto discutido y discutible, etc.. Y así vamos: a la mierda.


----------



## mateww (6 Nov 2022)

Seguramente, conozco un caso de un comercial que llevaba muchos años y cuando se fue se llevó unos cuantos clientes gordos


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (6 Nov 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Sí, puedo. Sin dar nombres concretos. Empresa Paco Demierda. El empleado clave era yo. Quebró a los pocos meses de irme.



A mi me paso lo mismo. Me cambié de departamento y llegó un inútil a mi puesto, con cero habilidades sociales y ni pizca de visión estratégica de lo que convenía al negocio. No paraba de sonar mi teléfono sobre los marrones que estaba provocando el nuevo y si yo podía hacer algo. Respuesta: yo ya no tengo nada que ver allí y estoy hasta arriba de trabajo. Incluso hasta algún jefecillo de medio pelo me llamó para pedirme consejo, que le di amablemente y me pidió que volviera: lógicamente, respuesta negativa, porque era un puesto de inferior categoría y en el que había que hilar muy fino para no provocar un desastre tras otro. Pero a veces las empresas no pagan como debieran los puestos más "delicados", que suelen ser los de atención al cliente y sueltan pastizales a los que están en un despacho tocandose los cojones, cosa que pasa con los jefazos, cuyo trabajo es "reunirse" y "coordinar" equipos de ventas, con viajes y noches de gin tonic y putas, al menos hasta antes de la plandemia. Ahora, que todo vuelve por sus fueros, me imagino que será lo mismo. Yo ya estoy en una actitud casi monacal y de eremita, paso de todas esas mierdas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Si hombre ,claro que pasa, yo fui contratado por un hijo de puta para conseguirle un cliente que le proporcionó el 80% de facturación , luego el tío incumplió un trato económico no firmado conmigo sobre unas comisiones si conseguía a ese cliente para el, yo cumplí y él no, me despidió y yo le volví a quitar el cliente, luego me llamaba él llorando para ver si podía hacer algo, que risas me entraban, el hijo de puta apelaba a las 30 personas que trabajaban en la emoresa y las inversiones que tuvo que hacer porque se lo exigió el cliente que yo le conseguí
> La empresa fue a tomar por culo por puta avaricia del empresaurio



¡Muy bien hecho! Empresaurio que no paga comisiones es totalmente tironucable. Hay muchos así en España 

En una empresa en la que trabajé pasaba lo mismo hasta que un comercial se marchó y le montó un clon, todavía la empresa no ha quebrado y el hijo de puta sobrevive cobrando pensión no contributiva gracias a la nómina que le paga su propia empresa, peor el día que quiebre se va a la mierda él, su hijo de puta que es el director comercial y la gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiese cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!)


----------



## ¿Qué? (6 Nov 2022)

trabajas en twitter españa?


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

joder me habéis acojonado, a ver la empresa no es mía ni me va la vida en ello, no me costaría encontrar otra cosa pero logísticamente me va de puta madre porque la tengo a cinco minutos andando de casa además que es de lo que he estudiado y me gusta.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Nov 2022)

Start-up que en 3 meses se va el ingeniero de producción, el que llevaba toda la parte de calidad e i+d y el que llevaba la parte de gestión de proyectos.

A los pocos meses tiene que dejarse comprar por la competencia porque iba a desaparecer


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> joder me habéis acojonado, a ver la empresa no es mía ni me va la vida en ello, no me costaría encontrar otra cosa pero logísticamente me va de puta madre porque la tengo a cinco minutos andando de casa además que es de lo que he estudiado y me gusta.



¡La vida es así! Pero te aseguro que una empresa puede caer por una persona sin problema alguno.

Tambien conocí el caso de empresa apunto de cerrar, entrar un puto genio de lso negocios y levantar la empresa en 1 año siendo hoy la envidia de mucha gente


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> A mi me paso lo mismo. Me cambié de departamento y llegó un inútil a mi puesto, con cero habilidades sociales y ni pizca de visión estratégica de lo que convenía al negocio. No paraba de sonar mi teléfono sobre los marrones que estaba provocando el nuevo y si yo podía hacer algo. Respuesta: yo ya no tengo nada que ver allí y estoy hasta arriba de trabajo. Incluso hasta algún jefecillo de medio pelo me llamó para pedirme consejo, que le di amablemente y me pidió que volviera: lógicamente, respuesta negativa, porque era un puesto de inferior categoría y en el que había que hilar muy fino para no provocar un desastre tras otro. Pero a veces las empresas no pagan como debieran los puestos más "delicados", que suelen ser los de atención al cliente y sueltan pastizales a los que están en un despacho tocandose los cojones, cosa que pasa con los jefazos, cuyo trabajo es "reunirse" y "coordinar" equipos de ventas, con viajes y noches de gin tonic y putas, al menos hasta antes de la plandemia. Ahora, que todo vuelve por sus fueros, me imagino que será lo mismo. Yo ya estoy en una actitud casi monacal y de eremita, paso de todas esas mierdas.



es verdad, en mi empresa hay uno así,


Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Claro que puede.
> Por eso la direccion tiene que evitar los silos de conocimiento.
> Si te arruinas porque un trabajador se va, la culpa es tuya por no haber montado bien la empresa.



Como se evitan los silos esos? No conocía ese término


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (6 Nov 2022)

Puede pasar. Y puede pasar que entre yo y quiebre la empresa.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Nov 2022)

A mi mismo me pasó, me jodieron en una empresa que llevaba yo 10 años siendo amo del calabozo, cambio el gran jefe y pusieron a uno que al parecer yo le hacia sombra, me hizo la vida imposible hasta que me fui a un cliente (por más pasta) en plena expansión de la industria.

En dos años les había robado más de una docena de ingenieros: los del programa _adquisición de talento _de mi nueva empresa me pagaban 400 euracos por cada candidato que proporcionara y que contrataran y durara mínimo un año, para los sueldos de esa época un buen dinerillo con el que me pagaba bastantes vicios.

No llegaron a quebrar porque tenian buen muelle financiero y mucho inmobiliario y los jefes financieros eran putos áscetas tibetanos y pegaban tijeretazo a la mínima, pero su volumen de negocio cayó en picado hasta tal punto que se quedaron en el chasis, pasaron en 10 años de una sede de 10 pisos a tener la mitad de una planta en un edificio perdido de la mano de dios.


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Nov 2022)

Pues depende, mucha gente se piensa que la empresa son ellos, y luego se van y no pasa nada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Desde el respeto: Lo que te esta pasando es mas viejo que el cagar y te lo explico.

*La multinacional extranjera no quiere a los trabajadores de tu galera, sino a los proyectos*, pues ellos tienen suficientes trabajadores senior para hacerse cargo, y para el resto puede contratar a junios que serán infinitamente mas productivos (por la lusión del primerizo) y baratos. Quizás se queden con un par de ejecutivos o gente muy top, pero de mandos intermedios para abajo mejor a la calle.

Si la multinacional les manda a la calle debe pagar una pasta, sobre todo a gente que lleva tiempo, así que os hacen la clásica guera de atrición. Esta se basa en atacar a los trabajadores por los siguientes bandos:
- Exceso bureocrático: Añaden procesos, firmas, y aprobaciones donde antes no los había. Ahora tienes que pedir 4 firmas hasta para ir al baño.
- Añadir componentes inútiles a proyectos existentes: Por ejemplo, donde antes tenias que consultar a tres proveedores y escoger al mejor, ahora te ponen a siete a sabiendas de que cinco de ellos no valen una mierda, pero insisten en que los analices.
- Transferencia de proyectos chungos: Osea, proyectos de poco valor que la multinacional quiere sacarse de encima, o que por contrato tienen que hacer pero son muy enrevesados.

Así queman a los trabajadores y se largan, matando dos pajaros de un tiro:
1. Evitan indemnizaciones.
2. Pueden cerrar proyectos chungos con la excusa de que "hicieron lo posible". Igual pagan algun penalty, pero es infinítamente mas barato que mantenerse en esos proyectos.

Pasado un año y medio mas o menos harán reducción de plantilla para quienes aún no se hayan largado. Cuatro gatos se pasarán a la multinacional y el resto aceptarán el dinero y se largarán.
*
La multinacional solo quería hacerse con los proyectos o cartera que teníais, eso es todo.*

Creo que a estas alturas ya te habrás dado cuenta de que he participado en esos procesos, pues mi empresa ha comprado a otras varias veces, y casi siempre se hace así.
*
Ahora esta en tí adelantarte y empezar a echar currículums para que cuando venga lo de la reducción de plantilla pilles tu dinero y te largues a otro curro. Si encuentras curro antes, también puedes negociar que te paguen un dinero por largarte con la excusa de que estas estresado. Como lo van a hacer de todas formas suelen aceptar pues les ahorras trabajo.*


----------



## Amerika (6 Nov 2022)

Amerika dijo:


> Ley de Price " en una organizacion el 50% del trabajo lo hace la raiz cuadrada de sus trabajadores''
> 
> Si tienes 10 empleados 3 hacen la mitad del trabajo
> Si tienes 100 empleados 10 hacen la mitad del trabajo
> Si tienes 10000 empleados 100 hacen la mitad del trabajo







__





Si tienes 10000 empleados 100 hacen la mitad del trabajo


Ley de Price " en una organizacion el 50% del trabajo lo hace la raiz cuadrada de sus trabajadores'' Si tienes 10 empleados 3 hacen la mitad del trabajo Si tienes 100 empleados 10 hacen la mitad del trabajo Si tienes 10000 empleados 100 hacen la mitad del trabajo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi mismo me pasó, me jodieron en una empresa que llevaba yo 10 años siendo amo del calabozo, cambio el gran jefe *y pusieron a uno que al parecer yo le hacia sombra, me hizo la vida imposible hasta que me fui* a un cliente (por más pasta) en plena expansión de la industria.
> 
> En dos años *les había robado más de una docena de ingenieros*: los del programa _adquisición de talento _de mi nueva empresa me pagaban 400 euracos por cada candidato que proporcionara y que contrataran y durara mínimo un año, para los sueldos de esa época un buen dinerillo con el que me pagaba bastantes vicios.
> 
> *No llegaron a quebrar *porque tenian buen muelle financiero y mucho inmobiliario y los jefes financieros eran putos áscetas tibetanos y pegaban tijeretazo a la mínima, pero su volumen de negocio cayó en picado hasta tal punto que se quedaron en el chasis, pasaron en 10 años de una sede de 10 pisos a* tener la mitad de una planta en un edificio perdido de la mano de dios*.



Jojojo...no hay mas preguntas señoría.


----------



## greg_house (6 Nov 2022)

Si


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Nov 2022)

Normalmente no, nadie es imprescindible, lo que sucede es que hay empresas que dentro de su mala gestión se cepillan a los que le sacan el trabajo, y evidentemente van de cabeza al fracaso, pero no es porque fulanito sea insustituible, es porque los gestores son unos inútiles.

Estuve en una empresa donde todos los trabajadores se habían pirado de muy malas maneras para montar la competencia por su cuenta, llevándose clientes y material. La empresa matriz tuvo que contratar todo un equipo nuevo que a duras penas mantuvo los clientes suficientes, al poco tiempo la empresa pirata se hundió. Viendo la ética de trabajo de los cabecillas estaba claro que no se iban a cortar a la hora de engañar a los clientes y apuñalar a los curritos.


----------



## element (6 Nov 2022)

Pasa cuando el empresario no tiene ni idea de la actividad, algo bastante común.


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde el respeto: Lo que te esta pasando es mas viejo que el cagar y te lo explico.
> 
> *La multinacional extranjera no quiere a los trabajadores de tu galera, sino a los proyectos*, pues ellos tienen suficientes trabajadores senior para hacerse cargo, y para el resto puede contratar a junios que serán infinitamente mas productivos (por la lusión del primerizo) y baratos. Quizás se queden con un par de ejecutivos o gente muy top, pero de mandos intermedios para abajo mejor a la calle.
> 
> ...




entonces a nivel particular, me conviene aguantar y si me echan que me paguen indemnización no?
En estos casos la multinacional si tienen buenas referencias de un trabajador podrían quedarselo (relocalizandolo a otra filial claro) ?

a ver es una multinacional pero en este caso tampoco es muy tocha, desconozco si van tan sobrados de seniors


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

element dijo:


> Pasa cuando el empresario no tiene ni idea de la actividad, algo bastante común.



Hoy en "pensamientos para sentirse mejor"....


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi mismo me pasó, me jodieron en una empresa que llevaba yo 10 años siendo amo del calabozo, cambio el gran jefe y pusieron a uno que al parecer yo le hacia sombra, me hizo la vida imposible hasta que me fui a un cliente (por más pasta) en plena expansión de la industria.
> 
> En dos años les había robado más de una docena de ingenieros: los del programa _adquisición de talento _de mi nueva empresa me pagaban 400 euracos por cada candidato que proporcionara y que contrataran y durara mínimo un año, para los sueldos de esa época un buen dinerillo con el que me pagaba bastantes vicios.
> 
> No llegaron a quebrar porque tenian buen muelle financiero y mucho inmobiliario y *los jefes financieros eran putos áscetas tibetanos y pegaban tijeretazo a la mínima*, pero su volumen de negocio cayó en picado hasta tal punto que se quedaron en el chasis, pasaron en 10 años de una sede de 10 pisos a tener la mitad de una planta en un edificio perdido de la mano de dios.



me ha hecho gracia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> entonces a nivel particular, me conviene aguantar y si me echan que me paguen indemnización no?
> En estos casos la multinacional si tienen buenas referencias de un trabajador podrían quedarselo (relocalizandolo a otra filial claro) ?
> 
> a ver es una multinacional pero en este caso tampoco es muy tocha, desconozco si van tan sobrados de seniors



Mi opinión personal: Yo prefiero tener el control.

Imagínate que estás en el Titanic y ves el iceberg a lo lejos: ¿Tratarías de evitar el impacto o te pondrías a buscar un bote salvavidas?

Lo que yo haría es ponerme a echar currículums como un loco, mínimo uno diario. Lo haría como si fuera un ritual, obligándome a echar al menos uno al dia. Si suena la flauta antes de que me echen, trataría de negociar indemnización. Si me la niegan, me iría de todos modos. Así tienes el control de la situación.

¿Qué pasa si te quedas, te indemnizan, y no vuelves a encontrar trabajo en años? Estarás jodido.

Si una multinacional es muy tocha SIEMPRE tienen a los seniors que necesiten. De hecho, les suelen sobrar y suelen purgarlos. Y si los necesitan tiran de billetera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> me ha hecho gracia



Mas gracia te haría si lees entre líneas.

"Pues mi novio quiso aprovecharse de mi, pero como yo soy mas lista le dije que si quería sexo tenía que ser por la boca o el culo, que por el coño solo cuando llevemos seis meses. Y claro, el muy gilipollas no supo esperar y al mes, cansado de follarme la boca y el culo pero sin poder acceder a mi coño, pues se fue con otra el muy tonto."


----------



## Lonchafina (6 Nov 2022)

Tú te has respondido sólo. Hay dos ingenieros que tiran del carro.

Quítale el motor a un coche.


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi opinión personal: Yo prefiero tener el control.
> 
> Imagínate que estás en el Titanic y ves el iceberg a lo lejos: ¿Tratarías de evitar el impacto o te pondrías a buscar un bote salvavidas?
> 
> ...



cuando echas curriculum analizas a la empresa previamente o haces pesca de arrastre?


----------



## javac (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde el respeto: Lo que te esta pasando es mas viejo que el cagar y te lo explico.
> 
> *La multinacional extranjera no quiere a los trabajadores de tu galera, sino a los proyectos*, pues ellos tienen suficientes trabajadores senior para hacerse cargo, y para el resto puede contratar a junios que serán infinitamente mas productivos (por la lusión del primerizo) y baratos. Quizás se queden con un par de ejecutivos o gente muy top, pero de mandos intermedios para abajo mejor a la calle.
> 
> ...



Debo reconocer que miedo me das con esas palabras
Siempre he sido un buen mercenario, pero usted esta en otro nivel, mis respetos


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (6 Nov 2022)

Pasa bastante, eso sí en una mediana a pequeña empresa, la realidad de una empresa es que existe un pequeño porcentaje de personas que la hacen funcionar.

Yo lo tengo claro si no me cuidan en una empresa y solo es exigir adiós muy buenas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> cuando echas curriculum analizas a la empresa previamente o haces pesca de arrastre?



Analizo la empresa siempre, además de la oferta.

Yo tengo 45 tacos, no sé los que tendrás tú, pero en mi caso evito startups y evito "headhunters" a menos que en su perfil lleven mas de 5 años trabajando en la misma empresa de recrutamiento. Evito Linkedin a menos que me llegue una oferta que se ajuste a mi perfil, y que venga de una empresa seria o executive headhunter serio. Busco empresas de mi sector y echo el currículum diréctamente en sus portales de empleo.

Cuando hago entrevistas una de mis primeras preguntas es sobre el motivo del puesto vacante.

Ésto no quiere decir que no acepte mierdas. No tengo problemas en meterme en un barco que se esta hundiendo siempre y cuando me paguen por ello lo suficiente.

Pero ese soy yo por mis circunstancias. Cuando era mas jóven tenía menos requisitos. Lo que nunca he hecho ha sido lo de la pesca de arrastre.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (6 Nov 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Almacén de material eléctrico de Vivó, Vidal y Balasch, SA en Zaragoza. Se van el gerente, el jefe de almacén y un comercial a montar un almacén por su cuenta, cierran el anterior. Lo he visto en Zaragoza, en Barcelona y en Mallorca hace poco.
> 
> Puede ocurrir, sí.



lo de los almacenes de material electrico es un circo wringling de esos de mucho cuidado.....comisiones,comisiones, y mas comisiones sino lo tuyo no sale......zona valensia algo parecido con una familiar......


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

javac dijo:


> Debo reconocer que miedo me das con esas palabras
> Siempre he sido un buen mercenario, pero usted esta en otro nivel, mis respetos



Muchísimas gracias por el cumplido, de verdad. En éste foro es difícil hablar claro sin que te insulten (porque la verdad duele), así que agradezco que alguien se tome en serio mi intento de ayudar.

El nivel "Dragon Ball Super Saiyan" se alcanza cuando aceptas un curro a sabiendas de que el proyecto se va a ir a la mierda, a sabiendas incluso del tiempo que le queda al proyecto antes de irse a la mierda, y preparado para saltar al siguiente curro o proyecto meses antes de que se vaya a la mierda.

Que te llamen los de RRHH para darte tu compensación, poner cara de pena, y el lunes siguiente estar trabajando en otra empresa con la que llevas dos meses negociando tu contrato.

El trabajo es como las inversiones. Hay que tratar de leer las señales y anticiparse al menos dos pasos por delante.


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Analizo la empresa siempre, además de la oferta.
> 
> Yo tengo 45 tacos, no sé los que tendrás tú, pero en mi caso evito startups y evito "headhunters" a menos que en su perfil lleven mas de 5 años trabajando en la misma empresa de recrutamiento. Evito Linkedin a menos que me llegue una oferta que se ajuste a mi perfil, y que venga de una empresa seria o executive headhunter serio. Busco empresas de mi sector y echo el currículum diréctamente en sus portales de empleo.
> 
> ...



26 y ya he pagado la novatada de la pesca de arrastre, es caldo de cultivo para acabar bajo las ordenes de un palillero en un sitio deprimente donde nadie quiere ir, No pienso repetir la cagada. 

Por qué evitas startups? imagino que porque tienen riesgo, pero al mismo tiempo dices que estas dispuesto a ir a una empresa que se está hundiendo mientras te paguen.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Tú te has respondido sólo. Hay dos ingenieros que tiran del carro.
> 
> Quítale el motor a un coche.



Quítale el motor a un coche porque tú fabricas motores y ése motor es mas caro de mantener que cualquiera de los que tú fabricas. Mejor, lo quitas a través de poner en coche en primera a máximo de revoluciones y sin cambiarle el aceite.

PS: Éste hilo me engancha.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Nov 2022)

En mi empresa somos unos 50 trabajadores a 3 turnos (mañana, tarde, noche). Evidentemente todo el mundo cree que su turno es el mejor, y que los de los demás turnos son unos inútiles, vagos, etc. Hasta aquí todo normal.

Las vacaciones son rotativas, de tal manera que está funcionando casi los 365 días del año. Aquí viene el tema.

Cuando se van determinadas personas de vacaciones, se nota una brutalidad. Hay ciertos operarios buenos que rinden como 3 malos. Cuantitativamente y cualitativamente. Unos destacan en lo primero, otros en lo segundo, pero una gran masa no destaca en nada. El 80% de la gente cuando se va de vacaciones no pasa absolutamente nada, pero ese otro 20% sí que se nota, y unos pocos de ellos se notan hasta tal punto que se viene un poco todo abajo cuando estan ausentes.

Hay gente que no se sabe ni para qué sirven ni que hacen, pero ahí llevan años, algunos muchos años y no aprenden nada, siguen en su mediocridad por los siglos de los siglos amén. Otros sin embargo tienen grandes dotes, implicación y sacrificio.

Todos cobran lo mismo. Miento los dinosaurios cobran más (trienios, quinquenios...). Hay periodos en los que entra gente de ETT para suplir algun subidón puntual de demanda, y en ocasiones sucede que los novatillos de la ETT rinden más que algunos de dichos dinosaurios. La administración se da cuenta de ello pero no hacen nada, no contratan por empresa a los de ETT que son buenos. En fin todo muy de risa.


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Sin duda si. Lo he visto varias veces, incluso sin irse de la empresa. Solo cambiando a un jefe de area, y poniendo a un subnormal en su lugar. Primero cambia el ambiente, luego la forma de trabajo, luego aparecen los enfrentamiento, y en cuanto se van uno o dos subordinados, todo se desmadra


----------



## jakk (6 Nov 2022)

Depende, todo depende.

Hay que trabajar para uno mismo siempre. Trabajar de esclavo sumiso de unos mierdas que te mean en la boca es de parguelas.

Los empleados son la escala más baja de la pirámide alimenticia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> 26 y ya he pagado la novatada de la pesca de arrastre, es caldo de cultivo para acabar bajo las ordenes de un palillero en un sitio deprimente donde nadie quiere ir, No pienso repetir la cagada.
> 
> Por qué evitas startups? imagino que porque tienen riesgo, pero al mismo tiempo dices que estas dispuesto a ir a una empresa que se está hundiendo mientras te paguen.



Cagar la cagamos todos, yo incluido. Es una pena que en las escuelas no enseñen a la gente a evitar esas novatadas. Pero lo bueno es lo que tú has hecho, osea, reflexionar y aprender de ellas.

El aprendizaje viene por los errores, no por los aciertos.

Yo estoy dispuesto a ir a una empresa que se hunde porque tengo 45 tacos, cartera de inversiones, y cuatro viviendas pagadas mas un par de garajes. Osea, estoy en modo "acumulación de dinero". Tú, con 26 años, debes estar en modo "acumulación de experiencia".

El 99.99% de las startups no valen para acumular experiencia ya que se suelen ir a la mierda porque la startup actual es MUY DISTINTA a la startup clásica tipo IBM, Ford, o Cisco. Las startups antiguas se basaban en un par de tipos muy listos que creaban algo nuevo o mejor a los que se les unía alguien con sentido comercial. Las startups de ahora se basan en su mayoría en copiar algo existente con una pequeña modificación, o mucho peor en ser intermediario.

En una startup actual no vas a acquirir experiencia porque crean productos usando herramientas existentes que ellos mismos no dominan. Es mucho mejor trabajar de programador junior en Adobe que trabajar de programador "senior" en una startup que procese PDFs. Por cierto, esa es otra: HUYE de cualquier empresa que te ofrezca un puesto con nombre "rimbombante" que no esté justificado (ejemplo: Puestos "senior" con menos de 5 años de experiencia).

Estoy generalizando porque esto daría para sentarse a hablar una semana, y lo que he escrito no sirve para absolútamente todos los casos, pero debería servirte como hoja de ruta.

Busca puestos pequeños en empresas grandes, acquiere experiencia en empresas de renombre, que lo bueno llegará mas tarde.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> en ocasiones sucede que los novatillos de la ETT rinden más que algunos de dichos dinosaurios. La administración se da cuenta de ello pero no hacen nada, no contratan por empresa a los de ETT que son buenos.* En fin todo muy de risa.*



No es risa. Lo estan haciendo bien.

Entiendo que me puedas llevar la contraria pero los dinosaurios no saben cambiar bien un tornillo pero te saben decir como estaban las cosas hace 10 años, o porque las cosas se hacen de tal o cual manera. Son inútiles pero en un momento puntual puedes tirar de ellos pues saben hacer cosas aunque sean unos vagos.

Por otro lado los chavales esos de las ETT no "en ocasiones", sino casi siempre rinden mucho mas, porque vienen con la ilusión de que si trabajan muy duro serán contratados. Como en España no hay falta de jovenes con ilusión, puedes contratarles, quemarles, y largarles, y todo a precio de risa. Y el día que falten esos jóvenes se importan de sudamérica o de donde sea.

Inmoral es y mucho, pero financieramente es una jugada perfecta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2022)

todas tan abocás a irse al guanor. Eso es lo que suelen tener bien clarito pa saber el momento en el que hay que agarrar liana antes de soltar a tiempo.


----------



## terro6666 (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por el cumplido, de verdad. En éste foro es difícil hablar claro sin que te insulten (porque la verdad duele), así que agradezco que alguien se tome en serio mi intento de ayudar.
> 
> El nivel "Dragon Ball Super Saiyan" se alcanza cuando aceptas un curro a sabiendas de que el proyecto se va a ir a la mierda, a sabiendas incluso del tiempo que le queda al proyecto antes de irse a la mierda, y preparado para saltar al siguiente curro o proyecto meses antes de que se vaya a la mierda.
> 
> ...



Esa tactica la he empleado un par de veces, al principio tenía un sentimiento de compromiso en las primeras empresas que trabaje, pero me di cuenta que cada uno mira para lo suyo y me parece bien, por eso ahora no me caso con nadie, si veo una buena oportunidad hago lo que has dicho, negocio bajo manga y cuando está todo atado 15 dias de cortesía añra dejar todo arreglado y cambio de compañía.


----------



## Asuranceturis (6 Nov 2022)

Si,da igual el sector y,eso si una empresa de jefes con poco conocimiento del sector en cuestion.
Siempre se decia aquello de" Cualquiera montar un bar no todos aguantan"
Trabajadores claves mandan.


----------



## Satori (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Claro que la empresa se puede ir al garete por una persona clave. Lo he visto, y ocurre tanto en empresas pequeñas como grandes.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> cuando echas curriculum analizas a la empresa previamente o haces pesca de arrastre?



Si estás trabajando es mejor pesca de arrastre porque cuando te llamen y te ofrezcan algo es cuanto tienes que elegir o negociar con ellos


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Nov 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Claro que puede.
> Por eso la direccion tiene que evitar los silos de conocimiento.
> Si te arruinas porque un trabajador se va, la culpa es tuya por no haber montado bien la empresa.



Cuando un tío es bueno en su parcelita, los demás se desentienden al darlo por hecho. Ni aprenden ni quieren aprender. 
Cuando el bueno se va, te ves con un ejército de mancos, y la primera solución es poner a dos para ver si pueden hacer lo que hacía uno. Baratísimo.


----------



## Lonchafina (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Quítale el motor a un coche porque tú fabricas motores y ése motor es mas caro de mantener que cualquiera de los que tú fabricas. Mejor, lo quitas a través de poner en coche en primera a máximo de revoluciones y sin cambiarle el aceite.
> 
> PS: Éste hilo me engancha.



Al final es cosa tuya hacia donde quieres llevar tu empresa.

Suerte fabricando buenos ingenieros.


----------



## Roberto Malone (6 Nov 2022)

Sí, lo he visto, en un simple supermercado.

Echaron a un pescadero muy experimentado (años de profesiona) y metieron a otra (menos experimentada).

A los 6 meses cerraron la pescadería.

Conozco más casos, de profesionales más 'formados', pero solo quería poner un ejemplo para responder a la pregunta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Al final es cosa tuya hacia donde quieres llevar tu empresa.
> 
> Suerte fabricando buenos ingenieros.



¿Suerte? ¿Fabricar?

Los buenos ingenieros vienen hechos. Sacas billetera y a correr. El resto del trabajo, lo jodido y tedioso, puedes sacarlo diréctamente de la universidad. Para cuando se queman coincide con la siguiente hornada de recien graduados "con ganas de trabajar".


----------



## Lonchafina (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Suerte? ¿Fabricar?
> 
> Los buenos ingenieros vienen hechos. Sacas billetera y a correr. El resto del trabajo, lo jodido y tedioso, puedes sacarlo diréctamente de la universidad. Para cuando se queman coincide con la siguiente hornada de recien graduados "con ganas de trabajar".



Entonces los buenos no se queman en primera y sin aceite. O también?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Entonces los buenos no se queman en primera y sin aceite. O también?



Creo que estas mezclando conceptos.

En éste hilo se habla de una empresa grande "A" que compra a otra mas pequeña "B". La empresa grande tiene recursos humanos y capital, así que no necesita de los recursos humanos de la empresa comprada, pero si de los proyectos que esta lleva a cabo.

El juego es eliminar los recursos humanos de "B" de la forma mas eficiente posible. Obviamente alguno te lo quedas, pero el 90% tienes que echarlos a la calle. Muchas veces la empresa pequeña tiene sindicatos, así que tienes que "negociar" (pagar) un pastón y encima pagar a los que tienes que echar. Si dispones de algo de tiempo es mucho mejor quemar a los de "B" y que se vayan solos.

Los "buenos" ya los tienes por duplicado en "A", así que salvando a uno o dos el resto los puedes quemar también.


----------



## Julianillo (6 Nov 2022)

Si ese conocimiento técnico de la empresa no está reflejado en una documentación de una manera muy clara y concisa para que pueda ser reproducido por una persona nueva que llegue casi te aseguro de que si se van esos dos machacas la empresa puede verse en muy serios apuros.
En la mayoría de empresas serias el conocimiento se documenta y se traslada a nuevo personal precisamente en previsión de que desaparezcan los grandes depositarios de esta.
Cuando quieres despedir a una persona que es un puntal fundamental le sueles poner al lado alguien para que absorba esos conocimientos pero normalmente la gente que es lista ya se huele la tostada y al becario de turno le administran migajas.

Muchas veces esta gente imprescindible no sabe realmente la fuerza que tiene para pedir aumentos de sueldo o mejoras de condiciones.


----------



## javac (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No es risa. Lo estan haciendo bien.
> 
> Entiendo que me puedas llevar la contraria pero los dinosaurios no saben cambiar bien un tornillo pero te saben decir como estaban las cosas hace 10 años, o porque las cosas se hacen de tal o cual manera. Son inútiles pero en un momento puntual puedes tirar de ellos pues saben hacer cosas aunque sean unos vagos.
> 
> ...



Los que somos viejos valemos por haber estado en muchas guerras y tener el culo pelado. Sacamos el curro con mucho menos esfuerzo, contactos y pragmatismo.
Otra cosa es que la ilusion con 25/35/45/55 es muy distinta

Yo he pasado de comer marrones a resolver problemas en modo silencioso, pero a las 17 en casa. Solo me volveria a activar si me voy a un proyecto chulo y bien pagado.

Asumo que mi empresa sin mi funciona y soy uno de los que obliga a los chicos gestionar la transferencia de conocimiento. Si alguien se va de vacaciones, su reemplazo conoce al menos el 70% de las particularidades del proyecto.

En una pyme, si se va el bueno, no hay transferencia de conocimiento y se para todo


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (6 Nov 2022)

En teoría sí, pero depende de la cabeza que tengan los que gestionan la empresa. Si se han recibido quejas arriba respecto a esos dos apartados que has mencionado (mediocre jefe y caos o falta de procedimientos claros), los gerentes debería tomar decisiones al respecto. Si todo sigue igual y la gente sigue yéndose, en concreto los que más aportan con diferencia, todo dependerá de la pericia de los de recuersos humanos para captar nuevo talento (habría que ver si es necesario un período de aprendizaje, claro, en cuyo caso el barco se hundiría al menos durante unos meses). Pero vamos, si se llega a esa situación es porque la empresa no está bien gestionada, porque lo normal al ver una espantada es tomarse muy en serio las entrevistas de salida y hacer los cambios necesarios.


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> En teoría sí, pero depende de la cabeza que tengan los que gestionan la empresa. Si se han recibido quejas arriba respecto a esos dos apartados que has mencionado (mediocre jefe y caos o falta de procedimientos claros), los gerentes debería tomar decisiones al respecto. Si todo sigue igual y la gente sigue yéndose, en concreto los que más aportan con diferencia, todo dependerá de la pericia de los de recuersos humanos para captar nuevo talento (habría que ver si es necesario un período de aprendizaje, claro, en cuyo caso el barco se hundiría al menos durante unos meses). Pero vamos, si se llega a esa situación es porque la empresa no está bien gestionada, porque lo normal al ver una espantada es tomarse muy en serio las entrevistas de salida y hacer los cambios necesarios.



por ahora la espantada es solo de administrativos picateclas, no son pilares pero en algunos casos son elementos importantes, uno que se fue ha vuelto ofreciendole más dinero y teletrabajo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> *Cuando quieres despedir a una persona que es un puntal fundamental le sueles poner al lado alguien para que absorba esos conocimientos pero normalmente la gente que es lista ya se huele la tostada y al becario de turno le administran migajas.*



Jajaja...que cabrón, me has descrito.

Literalmente hace unos seis meses me pusieron a una nueva "absorvedora" a la cual, a cada pregunta que me hace, le doy una respuesta válida pero distinta, precísamente para que no pueda sacar patrones ni aprenda. También busco la forma mas compleja y técnica a sabiendas de que ella, para no quedar como alguien que no sabe, me dará la razón sin saber de lo que estamos hablando.

Por cierto, no es la primera.

Yo hago mi trabajo lo mejor posible y hago que mi empresa genere el mayor dinero posible para mis jefes, pero que no me vengan con estrategias de cartón piedra que uno tiene los huevos muy morenos ya.


----------



## ErListo (6 Nov 2022)

Amerika dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si de 10 trabajan 3, menudos inútiles. Aunque voy a contar.

Mi mujer se ha tenido que ir de la empresa, via demanda por acoso laboral, por eso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> En teoría sí, pero depende de la cabeza que tengan los que gestionan la empresa. Si se han recibido quejas arriba respecto a esos dos apartados que has mencionado (mediocre jefe y caos o falta de procedimientos claros), los gerentes debería tomar decisiones al respecto. Si todo sigue igual y la gente sigue yéndose, en concreto los que más aportan con diferencia, todo dependerá de la pericia de los de recuersos humanos para captar nuevo talento (habría que ver si es necesario un período de aprendizaje, claro, en cuyo caso el barco se hundiría al menos durante unos meses). Pero vamos, si se llega a esa situación es porque la empresa no está bien gestionada, porque lo normal al ver una espantada es tomarse muy en serio las entrevistas de salida y hacer los cambios necesarios.



Estoooo....a ver como lo explico: ¿Te has parado a pensar que la estrategia es, precísamente, que la gente se vaya?

Con todo el respeto y sin acritud: *Has descrito lo que las empresas quieren que creas. Solo te ha faltado hablar del "valor del capital humano" y "sinergías"*. No te lo estoy criticando, mucho menos insultado, pero te recomendaría que evaluaras lo que dices (o lo que te dicen) y lo que ocurre actualmente.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Estoooo....a ver como lo explico: ¿Te has parado a pensar que la estrategia es, precísamente, que la gente se vaya?
> 
> Con todo el respeto y sin acritud: *Has descrito lo que las empresas quieren que creas. Solo te ha faltado hablar del "valor del capital humano" y "sinergías"*. No te lo estoy criticando, mucho menos insultado, pero te recomendaría que evaluaras lo que dices (o lo que te dicen) y lo que ocurre actualmente.



Interesante. Explícate.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por otro lado los chavales esos de las ETT no "en ocasiones", sino casi siempre rinden mucho mas, porque vienen con la ilusión de que si trabajan muy duro serán contratados. Como en España no hay falta de jovenes con ilusión, puedes contratarles, quemarles, y largarles, y todo a precio de risa



Eso era antes, los chavales de ahora son unos sinsangre que no saben hacer nada si no les llevas de la manita, y es porque simplemente no les interesa, para ellos su sueño es ser youtuber, lo del trabajo es algo que les da igual. Excepciones claro que hay, pero por regla general es algo que vengo comprobando desde hace unos cuantos años.

Una vez que ya todo el mundo sabe que hagas lo que hagas es casi imposible jubilarte en la empresa, sólo queda el interés por ser mejor en tu trabajo para tener mejores condiciones, pero la meritocracia y la justa recompensa son cosas que ya tampoco se tragan, el No future está voviendo con fuerza. Sin futuro para qué esforzarse, vivamos el presente en puro hedonismo.

Y esto sin meternos siquiera en que son la generación de cristal, todo les ofende, todo les traumatiza, todo se lo merecen, la vida es injusta pero los han criado como si por no ser lo correcto se vaya a solucionar en algún momento.


----------



## Diablo (6 Nov 2022)

Sí 

Y si meten a charos en puestos importantes también.


----------



## Wattman (6 Nov 2022)

El caso que conozco yo es el de una empresa familiar que aguanta hasta que el fundador muy mayor se muere , los hijos tenian la opcion de traspasarla a un empleado que se encargaba de las ventas pero deciden que no.
El empleado abre su propia empresa y se queda con los clientes .


----------



## amigos895 (6 Nov 2022)

La mejor pizzería a la que he ido (Pizzería Guayarmina en en C.C El Muelle) se cambió de dueño a una mujer y luego el que hacia/hacían las pizzas se fueron (ni idea la causa si se fueron por decisión propia o fueron despedidos) el sabor que era inmejorable de las pizzas se fueron a la mierda al cambiar de la forma de hacer las pizzas, cuando iba la pizzería casi vacía cuando casi siempre estaba lleno con los anteriores pizzeros, no fue puntual ya que las 2-3 veces que fui seguía con el cambio de fórmula, a los pocos meses obviamente la pizzería se fue al mundo de la ecología. Me dolió el empeoramiento de las pizzas que el gran cierre de JSP.


----------



## randomizer (6 Nov 2022)

Ahí tienes el Barça


----------



## risto mejido (6 Nov 2022)

Yo también he decir que he visto empresas seguir en pie pese al dueño y la marcha de sus mejores trabajadores,
He visto el jefe salir de la oficina e irse al bar hasta las 12 de la noche mínimo con los empleados él pagando las copas, porque en su casa no querían ni verlo.
Pillar pasta de la empresa para comprar visones a su querida, rebotarse y despedir al encargado perfecto, hacerme a mi encargado y decirme que el único requisito era despedir mínimo a dos personas al mes para acojonar a las demás , salir las cosas mal, pero por casualidad firmar contratos de suministro a hipermercados a nivel nacional increíbles y en buenísimas condiciones , cuando se quedaba sin gente válida, subcontrataba la producción a otras fábricas, dejándoles un pufo enorme sin pagar l aprovechaba para hacer mantenimiento en maquinaria y limpieza mientras nos fabricaban con nuestro nombre y el tío ni intenciones de pagar, lo normal es que hagan la logística otras empresas, este no , se compro camiones con dos cojones, el gasoil no se de donde saldría pero no me extrañaría si hubiera sido de calefacción , solo le faltaba el parche en el ojo; dejo un pufo en bancos españoles de la ostia ,no pudieron cojerlo por ningún lado , se fue a Portugal y empezó de cero.
Tenía un repartidor que antes de entrar a repartir iba antes , cargaba el camión con mercancía que le robaba al dueño y repartía a clientes que él tenía por su cuenta , luego volvía con el camión y cargaba otra vez para los clientes del jefe, la máxima expresión de desastre empresarial , juro que daba para película , este tío yo creo que sabía que le robaban, pero él robaba más y aun así ganaba millones de pesetas al mes 
Hay empresas que ni aunque quieras hundirlas aposta se hunden


----------



## XXavier (6 Nov 2022)

En toda empresa, la mayoría de los empleados son 'reemplazables' con facilidad e incluso con ventaja, pero hay un número, relativamente pequeño, que son el núcleo fundamental, y a los que reemplazarlos es difícil.

Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que los cementerios están llenos de gente 'imprescindible'...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Nov 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Hace años trabaje en una empresa de restauración y hoteles. El programador era dios. Triplicó su sueldo en cuanto tuvo una oferta de trabajo sería de otra empresa.
> 
> Despidieron a gente para subirle el sueldo a el. Sino quebraban.



Eso pasa cuando su software es algo a medida y muy particular, me imagino que seria el caso.

Yo trabajé a finales de los 90 en una empresa que tenia EN EXCLUSIVA un software MUY ESPECIFICO para los conservatorios de música y academias oficiales de idiomas, muy especifico, adaptado a todas las particularidades absurdas de las TAIFAS (formularios específicos, con encabezados y particulariades específicas de las 17 TAIFAS HEZPAÑOLAS, con sus idiomitas de los cojones y mil pijadas más).

Las escuelas oficiales de idiomas y conservatorios estaban atadas a ese software.

Estaba muy mal diseñado, con una base de datos hipermegadesnormalizada, en ACCESS, y el software programado en VB4. Abrias la base de datos principal y tardaba un mogollón en cargar porque tenia indices por todos los sitios y relaciones por todos los lados y campos, tantos que el gestor de access se hacia la picha un lio para abrir y dibujar las tablas y relaciones.

Posteriormente trataron de solucionar los problemas de diseño, migrando la base de datos de ACCESS a ORACLE y "obligando" a los clientes a ponerse un servidor de base de datos ORACLE. También creo que trataron de recompilar el código a VB 5 y quizá pasar algo a .NET a ver si mejoraban algo.

Y Muchas veces para solucionar problemas, hablaban con las charo-secretarias y les lanzaban consultas SQL manuales para arreglar pifostios... era muy gracioso ver como los técnicos del programa hablaban con las charo-secretarias explicándoles como lanzar una sentencia SQL, seguro que muchas se harian expertas y otras acabarian hasta los cojones.

Por cierto, aún sobreviven. Practicamente el 100% de la facturación de esa empresa proviene de tener a todas las academias/conservatorios y EOI de España atrapadas por dicho software (no va a faltar presupuesto de las comunidades autonomas de los impuestos de todos) ya que cualquier solución nueva para ellas pasaria por migrar todos los datos actuales y pasados y dada la estructura tan mal echa de la base de datos es una labor prácticamente imposible.

Por cierto, el dueño de la empresa, que a finales de los 90 ya era mayor: 50 y tantos, no sé que haria con la empresa, si se la transpasaria a alguno de sus programadores de confianza o la venderia o yo que sé. Me imagino, que estará jubilado, o a lo mejor está muerto. El caso es que la empresa continua, su página web sigue activa y siguen publicando actualizaciones para el mastodóntico programa.

Un caso muy curioso de ineficiencia de la administración pública (prácticamente todas las academias oficiales de idiomas de España y conservatorios de música de España, usan ese software).

Una administración pública con cabeza, cogería invertiria X millones para un proyecto o lo encargaria a algún departamento del ministerio de educación y ciencia, haría una solución genérica y parametrizable a todas las EOI y conservatorios de España. Quizá incluso haya alguna solución ya específica para educación suficientemente parametrizable para todas, rápida elegante y eficiente.

Mantendría el programa viejo para consultar datos viejos y haria un plan de formación e inicio de uso del nuevo sistema a partir del curso X.

Pero no... tirando dinero en una empresa con una solución vieja, mala y chapucera algo tipicamente Español.


----------



## Kflaas (6 Nov 2022)

Mi empresa esta en "algo" parecido, no se ha ido nadie importante, almenos aparentemente, pero se ha llenado las altas esferas de "charos" o "precharos" y se está convirtiendo en un caos todo... también están habiendo despidos, pero "voluntarios"

Espero que todo se solucione para bien mío


----------



## exitium (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Por experiencia propia te puedo decir que si el dueño de tu empresa es medianamente hábil a estos dos ingenieros los tendrá en otro nivel y obviamente estos dos tendrán el perfil.
Y significa lo siguiente:
Nunca te has preguntado que tienen los puestos de alta responsabilidad con altos salarios, se tiende a pensar que es por enchufe o por sus altas capacidades y no es solo por eso, las altas capacidades son necesarias, pero no son la condición única, estos perfiles son altamente estables, pueden estar en ambientes totalmente caóticos y no verse emocionalmente afectados, un empresario lo que valora por encima de todo es la profesionalidad y largarse en medio de una batalla puede ser cualquier cosa menos profesional. 
Con lo que si el empresario gestiona bien, tendra una primera linea de gente de total confianza y todos los demas son meros remeros sustituibles. Mas o menos funciona así.
Si la primera linea le falla, entonces puede caer.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



No. Nadie es imprescindible.

Por otra parte, sabía que este hilo se llenaría de héroes de la clase obrera imprescindibles para sus empresas xD. Con tanta gente por aquí siendo tan importante, no entiendo como no somos potencia mundial, oye.
Es fascinante leer a remeros de la privada irrelevantes creyéndose el Steve Jobs de Apple.

Lo cierto es que no hay nadie imprescindible. Nadie. Yo he visto a gente clave en muchas empresas irse y ser sustituída. Es cierto que plantea dificultades en la empresa, pero al final se sale adelante. El 90% de lo que hace la empresa privada en España son tareas que no requieren apenas CI ni especialización.

De hecho se han ido grandes (pero de verdad) ya sea por retiro o fallecimiento en muchas multinacionales importantes y ahí siguen esas empresas. Ahora va a resultar que Manolo Pérez, tornero de Mecanizados Paco S.L, va a ser imprescindible.

En fin xD.

Reitero: No, ninguna empresa se ha ido a pique por falta de remeros clave (son clave proque son esclavos, básicamente) Se sustituyen, provoca algo de perjuicio a ls empresa un breve tiempo, pero poco más.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Nov 2022)

Depende de si los clientes son AAPP ( donde tanto monta monta tanto)
O de si son empresas privadas que a su vez no dependen de las AAPP.( se puede liar)


----------



## gilmour38 (6 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que sí en empresas pequeñas, en grandes lo dudo.


----------



## eLatunero (6 Nov 2022)

El 80% de las empresas de las que me he ido, han cerrado en meses.

Aunque solo tenía puesto de responsabilidad en una de ellas. 
Las otras es mera casualidad


----------



## ISTVRGI (6 Nov 2022)

En el caso de empresas pequeñas no he visto que se vayan a pique, pero sí estar tocada de muerte (lo mismo cae en unos meses). Pero porque la gente que se va se lleva parte del negocio. 
En el caso de empresas grandes lo máximo que he visto es que por tener malos project Manager o falta de motivación del equipo se crean monopolios de conocimiento y cuando esta gente se va o se cabrea los tiempos de entrega se alargan un montón, pero no he llegado a ver caer un proyecto entero por esto.


----------



## Pluc (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Yo he reducido mi colaboración diaria con una agencia a 4 horas al día máximo. Pasa lo mismo, buen ambiente y tal pero es todo un puto caos y paso de comerme la cabeza para hacer rico a otros.

Sobre tu pregunta. No es que pueda irse al garete la empresa, ya sois de facto una empresa que vive a base de bolas de oxígeno tal y como lo cuentas.

Regla de Pareto, 80 / 20. En una organización habrá un 80% de prescindibles y otro 20% de imprescindibles. Dentro de ese 20%, se aplica la misma regla. Habrá un 20% dentro de ese 20% global sin los cuales la cosa nisiquiera marcha. Por eso las cuotas de genaro y diversidad son una puta bomba de relojería y tenemos a los chinos pasando de comerse entre ellos a superpotencia en menos de 50 años.


----------



## ISTVRGI (6 Nov 2022)

Respecto a lo que han dicho por ahí arriba de que entre uno nuevo y bloquear su aprendizaje, me lo han estado haciendo a mí al entrar en un proyecto nuevo. 
Yo nunca le he hecho eso a nadie cuando he tenido la oportunidad. 
Sinceramente si llego a tener aprecio por mi puesto de trabajo y el que me hace eso vive a pocos kilómetros de mí, se lo haría pagar con creces.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Nov 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Respecto a lo que han dicho por ahí arriba de que entre uno nuevo y bloquear su aprendizaje, me lo han estado haciendo a mí al entrar en un proyecto nuevo.
> Yo nunca le he hecho eso a nadie cuando he tenido la oportunidad.
> Sinceramente si llego a tener aprecio por mi puesto de trabajo y el que me hace eso vive a pocos kilómetros de mí, se lo haría pagar con creces.



Yo hago al contrario: si me dan aprendices los formo como me formaron a mi otros maestros... me pueden igualar o superar por diablo, pero nunca por viejo. Y con ello te conviertes en maestro para muchos cuando están empezando que luego quien sabe donde acabarán. He formado a varias docenas, sin contar cursos que he dado de orientación para desempleados.


----------



## Risitas (6 Nov 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En toda empresa, la mayoría de los empleados son 'reemplazables' con facilidad e incluso con ventaja, pero hay un número, relativamente pequeño, que son el núcleo fundamental, y a los que reemplazarlos es difícil.
> 
> Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que los cementerios están llenos de gente 'imprescindible'...



Yo creo que todo trabajador es reemplazable, solo que unos son mas complicados de reemplazar que otros.


----------



## CBDC (6 Nov 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Si ese conocimiento técnico de la empresa no está reflejado en una documentación de una manera muy clara y concisa para que pueda ser reproducido por una persona nueva que llegue casi te aseguro de que si se van esos dos machacas la empresa puede verse en muy serios apuros.
> En la mayoría de empresas serias el conocimiento se documenta y se traslada a nuevo personal precisamente en previsión de que desaparezcan los grandes depositarios de esta.
> Cuando quieres despedir a una persona que es un puntal fundamental le sueles poner al lado alguien para que absorba esos conocimientos pero normalmente la gente que es lista ya se huele la tostada y al becario de turno le administran migajas.
> 
> Muchas veces esta gente imprescindible no sabe realmente la fuerza que tiene para pedir aumentos de sueldo o mejoras de condiciones.



Conozco un caso así.
Empresa de maquinaria industrial muy especifica de unos 20-30 trabajadores. Resulta que el grueso de trabajadores es para construir o reparar las máquinas, pero lo principal de esas máquinas es el software, y lo hacía prácticamente una sola persona (total, una vez está hecho es copiar y pegar y solucionar posibles bugs y modificar cuatro cosas, pensaban ellos)
El tío se enfada con ellos (desconozco el motivo) y se larga. Como puedes imaginar, al ser solo uno y los jefes pasaban de todo, ni documentación ni nada. Tienen un software que funciona pero no pueden modificar nada ni arreglar posibles bugs, le ofrecen pagarle mucho más (desconozco cuanto) y ni aún así vuelve con ellos.
Al final entre que no pueden modificar nada y que los clientes ven el percal, dejan de pedirle máquinas nuevas y se van a la competencia. La empresa cerró al poco tiempo.


----------



## ediedee (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Hombre que si puede y no son pocos los casos que conozco, y pasa tanto en empresas pequeñas como grandes y no tienen porque ser altos cargos, si no con que personas colocadas en puestos clave se vayan se puede montar la marimorena.


----------



## ediedee (6 Nov 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Yo creo que todo trabajador es reemplazable, solo que unos son mas complicados de reemplazar que otros.



Ese es el problema cuánto tiempo tardes y cuánto te cueste, cuando haces cálculos es cuando sabes si te puedes permitir perder a ese trabajador.


----------



## Janlee (6 Nov 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Yo creo que todo trabajador es reemplazable, solo que unos son mas complicados de reemplazar que otros.



El tema es ampliar los equipos de personas a tiempo para que aprendan de los que ya saben...pero claro , si el empresario prefiere el ahorro a corto plazo porque es corto de miras , todo lo que le venga se lo habrá buscado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Respecto a lo que han dicho por ahí arriba de que entre uno nuevo y bloquear su aprendizaje, me lo han estado haciendo a mí al entrar en un proyecto nuevo.
> Yo nunca le he hecho eso a nadie cuando he tenido la oportunidad.
> Sinceramente si llego a tener aprecio por mi puesto de trabajo y el que me hace eso vive a pocos kilómetros de mí, se lo haría pagar con creces.



Primero tienes que darte cuenta de que te lo estan haciendo, claro


----------



## Plandemista (6 Nov 2022)

En una pequeña casi seguro que sí.


----------



## ISTVRGI (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Primero tienes que darte cuenta de que te lo estan haciendo, claro



Hombre, si hago preguntas directas y me responden cosas que no tienen nada que ver o la respuesta siempre es 'no lo sé' (cuando es obvio que es de los que más antigüedad tienen en el proyecto) como es mi caso, es obvio que algo no va bien.


----------



## meanboy (6 Nov 2022)

Si tienes una empresa que dependa del buen hacer de sus trabajadores, .. tu no eres dueño de tu empresa.


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

exitium dijo:


> Por experiencia propia te puedo decir que si el dueño de tu empresa es medianamente hábil a estos dos ingenieros los tendrá en otro nivel y obviamente estos dos tendrán el perfil.
> Y significa lo siguiente:
> Nunca te has preguntado que tienen los puestos de alta responsabilidad con altos salarios, se tiende a pensar que es por enchufe o por sus altas capacidades y no es solo por eso, las altas capacidades son necesarias, pero no son la condición única, estos perfiles son altamente estables, pueden estar en ambientes totalmente caóticos y no verse emocionalmente afectados, un empresario lo que valora por encima de todo es la profesionalidad y largarse en medio de una batalla puede ser cualquier cosa menos profesional.
> Con lo que si el empresario gestiona bien, tendra una primera linea de gente de total confianza y todos los demas son meros remeros sustituibles. Mas o menos funciona así.
> Si la primera linea le falla, entonces puede caer.



está bien lo de la primera línea, en mi empresa la identifico claramente. Todos los demás somos substituibles, aunque bueno hay un remero con conocimiento bastante especializado que podría hacer un gran boquete si se va.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Nov 2022)

Y un país también. Mira lo que le ha pasado a Expaña cuando se marchó El Caudillo


----------



## riggedd (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Película nada, espero que se vayan, y te darás cuenta de lo importante que son dos tios en una empresa de mierda, otra cosa es una multinacional, pero vaya lo mismo, las personas en una empresa es el 80%, lo otro algo que se necesite. 
Pero aquí los 4 imprenta billetes se creen que todo es pasta.


----------



## Galvani (6 Nov 2022)

No he visto a ninguna que se hunda por irse un tipo muy valido o dos o tres... Las empresas cuentan con ello y tienen a clientes afianzados y tienen margen. O si no mirad quien de estos perfiles puede exigir algo notable... Te dan X y no más. Sin ti ya buscarán algo. Si algo les sobra es orgullo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Nov 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Yo creo que todo trabajador es reemplazable, solo que unos son mas complicados de reemplazar que otros.



Exacto, lo que varía es el coste económico y organizacional que, en algún caso concreto, resulta ser inasumible.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Nov 2022)

Mira el varsa...

Sin messi en el campo y sin villar en la uefa...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Hombre, si hago preguntas directas y me responden cosas que no tienen nada que ver o la respuesta siempre es 'no lo sé' (cuando es obvio que es de los que más antigüedad tienen en el proyecto) como es mi caso, es *obvio *que algo no va bien.



De buen rollo (no estoy aqui para insultar a nadie, menos aún a tí): Te marco la palabra clave.

Igual te crees que los malos son gente fea que viste colores oscuros y tienen una verruga en la punta de la nariz. Si me conocieras en personas creerías que soy la persona mas maravillosa, generosa, y desprendida que has conocido, y de hecho lo soy...mientras no trates de meter el dedito en mi fuente de ingresos.


----------



## Lonchafina (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que estas mezclando conceptos.
> 
> En éste hilo se habla de una empresa grande "A" que compra a otra mas pequeña "B". La empresa grande tiene recursos humanos y capital, así que no necesita de los recursos humanos de la empresa comprada, pero si de los proyectos que esta lleva a cabo.
> 
> ...



Ah.... que sólo había leído el principio del hilo y pensaba que una empresa se iba a pique porque no sabía retener a sus trabajadores y sólo quedaban dos buenos que eran los que sacaban el trabajo adelante.

De todos modos lo que propones es mobbing. Propio, dicho sea de paso, de grandes estructuras.

No dudo que seas un gran empresario. Las preguntas quedan abiertas sobre la parte humana.


----------



## notengodeudas (6 Nov 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Yo creo que todo trabajador es reemplazable, solo que unos son mas complicados de reemplazar que otros.



Y donde dices _más complicados_ en el fondo la complicación reside en _cuánto cuesta _reemplazarlos. 

La afirmación quedaría:

"Todo trabajador es reemplazable, sólo que unos son más caros de reemplazar que otros"


----------



## urano (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?




Depende del tamaño ..si ahora es una multinacional tendrá recursos para substituirles.

Yo trabajo en una empresa de 4000 empleados y NADIE es imprescindible.


----------



## 999999999 (6 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En mi sector esta pasando eso. Han dimitido el numero 2 y el 3 (yo) en cargos de responsabilidad. El 4 *estava* punto, y de ahi para abajonhay desbandada.
> El numero 1 me dijo hace meses que el que no estuviera bien que se fuera. Bien, pues ha arruinado la empresa.



Se nota que sois empleados formados y de alto nivel...


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Nov 2022)

exitium dijo:


> Por experiencia propia te puedo decir que si el dueño de tu empresa es medianamente hábil a estos dos ingenieros los tendrá en otro nivel y obviamente estos dos tendrán el perfil.
> Y significa lo siguiente:
> Nunca te has preguntado que tienen los puestos de alta responsabilidad con altos salarios, se tiende a pensar que es por enchufe o por sus altas capacidades y no es solo por eso, las altas capacidades son necesarias, pero no son la condición única, estos perfiles son altamente estables, pueden estar en ambientes totalmente caóticos y no verse emocionalmente afectados, un empresario lo que valora por encima de todo es la profesionalidad y largarse en medio de una batalla puede ser cualquier cosa menos profesional.
> Con lo que si el empresario gestiona bien, tendra una primera linea de gente de total confianza y todos los demas son meros remeros sustituibles. Mas o menos funciona así.
> Si la primera linea le falla, entonces puede caer.



Empresarios con altos cargos sin enchufes y por su valía profesional, ¿de qué país estás hablando? Porque de España no, en España lo que se lleva es enchufar familia y amigos, al que se la toca a dos manos pero tiene contactos porque es el rey de la fiesta en puticlub, ascender lameculos y artistas de las bambalinas, y por supuesto al que estudió en Jiuston o ha trabajado en una más grande, porque una vez llegado a ciertos niveles, ya puedes ser un patán que aún despedido por inútil, los mismos que te contrataron se encargan de ocultar su gran cagada.









Albert Rivera, hazmerreír en las redes tras su salida del bufete: ''Lo echan del trabajo por vago''


Albert Rivera ha abandonado el bufete Martínez-Echevarría, donde comenzó a trabajar hace dos años tras su marcha de la política y donde ejercía de presidente ejecutivo. También ha salido del despacho de abogados el que fuera su número 2 en el partido naranja, José Manuel Villegas, vicepresidente...



informalia.eleconomista.es


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo hago al contrario: si me dan aprendices los formo como me formaron a mi otros maestros... me pueden igualar o superar por diablo, pero nunca por viejo. Y con ello te conviertes en maestro para muchos cuando están empezando que luego quien sabe donde acabarán. He formado a varias docenas, sin contar cursos que he dado de orientación para desempleados.



Arrieritos somos.

El que te viene a sustituir no tiene la culpa, bastante marrón le va a suponer reemplazarte (si eres bueno) como para ponérselo difícil.


----------



## granville (6 Nov 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> En empresas pequeñas sí suele pasar, en las medianas y grandes no.



cuanto mas grande es una empresa mas lento es todo, es decir al igual que hacer un inovacion en una empresa grande es imposible por eso se tienden a crear marcas paralelas que en muchos casos no tienen casi conexion fisica entre ellas, lo mismo pasa en la degrdacion, no es un proceso rapido.

pero pasa, por ponerte un ejemplo yo cuendo empedaba trabajaba para una de esas empresas gigantes que en su dia era el lider a nivel mundial en su sector y por supuesto lider tambien en España, esa empresa era tenia un problema serio en la gestion de RRHH y la gente con uniciativa y talento despues de un tiempo les abandonaba, por alli han pasado gente impresionante que de hecho alguno de ellos estan en puestos muy gordos del sector a ninguno de ellos consiguieron que se quedase.

pues la empresa cada año que pasa baja un escalon en la clasificacion, la ultima vez que mire ya no estaba apunto de salir del top 10 en españa y ya no estaba en el top 5 a nivel mundial, caer no va a caer por temas politicos pero cada dia que pasa parece mas un muerto viviente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Ah.... que sólo había leído el principio del hilo y pensaba que una empresa se iba a pique porque no sabía retener a sus trabajadores y sólo quedaban dos buenos que eran los que sacaban el trabajo adelante.
> 
> De todos modos lo que propones es mobbing. Propio, dicho sea de paso, de grandes estructuras.
> 
> No dudo que seas un gran empresario. Las preguntas quedan abiertas sobre la parte humana.



No pasa nada.

Por cierto:

1. No soy empresario, pero me he sentado en "la mesa" varias veces.
2. No es "mobbing", al menos no en el sentido estríctamente legal de la palabra. Cuando una empresa mas grande compra a una mas pequeña le aplica su modelo de negocio y tú puedes aceptarlo o no. En el sentido moral es mobbing con todas las letras.
3. Es muy bonito ser bueno cuando eres tú quien deja de ganar dinero. Luego viene la oportunidad y cambian las tornas.
4. Sobre la parte humana, si quieres te hablo de flores y unicornios y te cuento que una empresa grande compra a una pequeña para ayudarle y que cuando despiden a gente es porque por desgracia las cosas han ido mal.

Cuando empiezas a juzgar los actos y no las palabras te das cuenta de como verdaderamente funcionan las cosas.


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Nov 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> En empresas pequeñas sí suele pasar, en las medianas y grandes no.



En las grandes lo que ocurre es que la empresa sufre, aunque no cierre porque tiene más medios. Pedro Serrahima, se larga de pepephone







se lo monta con O2(telefónica). La atención al cliente de pepephone(másmovil) se resiente un huevo.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Si tienes a una charo empoderada e inutil (suele ir junto) como jefa, mejor sal corriendo de allí. Lo demas no importa


----------



## AsustaLerdos (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> es verdad, en mi empresa hay uno así,
> 
> 
> Como se evitan los silos esos? No conocía ese término



Pues trabajando la polivalencia al maximo y tener siempre una persona capaz de ser "deputy" de otra para todos los puestos de la empresa.


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Nov 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Ese es el problema cuánto tiempo tardes y cuánto te cueste, cuando haces cálculos es cuando sabes si te puedes permitir perder a ese trabajador.



hay trabajadores que no son reemplazables, pero son muy pocos. Por experiencia y conocimientos es imposible encontrar alguien igual, que conozcan con tal profundidad el sector y tengan un trato y contacto con el cliente que por mucho que quieras no puedes formar a nadie. Como digo son muy pocos porque hablamos de puestos clave en grandes empresas.


----------



## moritobelo (6 Nov 2022)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Pasar claro que pasa, otra cosa es que tú seas el empleado clave ese y te encuentres viviendo la fantasía de venganza que se va a montar el 70% de los que respondan a este hilo.



Lo mejor del hilo es que todos eran la ostia, se fueron y su empresa se fue a tomar por culo... Perp todos, todos...


----------



## Risitas (6 Nov 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Y donde dices _más complicados_ en el fondo la complicación reside en _cuánto cuesta _reemplazarlos.
> 
> La afirmación quedaría:
> 
> "Todo trabajador es reemplazable, sólo que unos son más caros de reemplazar que otros"



Mas que el coste de reemplazarlos, es el perfil del trabajador. La mayoría de los RRPP no tienen ni puta idea de quienes son los trabajadores que se presentan excepto los datos que ponen el curriculum.

Por no hablar que muchos no saben ni lo que se hace en el puesto que sacan.


----------



## Galvani (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No pasa nada.
> 
> Por cierto:
> 
> ...



El mobbing es o no es. No es moral o inmoral. Bueno inmoral sí es y es un delito. Si se cumplen actos concretos que ya están especificados lo es. No vale lo de lo aceptas o te vas.


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Nov 2022)

Los "trabajadores vitales" (sic) no existen, eso son pajas mentales de remeritos para creerse muy importantes mientras los humillan; toda empresa vive de los mamoneos que hace para tener clientes cautivos. 

"Empresa" es el nombre de gala de un palillero conseguidor, nada más.

Si tenemos ya requetedicho que remar es de sucnormales, es coherente que todo lo que se diga y piense sobre el remar sean sucnormalidades, así que ni me sorprende este hilo.


----------



## notengodeudas (6 Nov 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Mas que el coste de reemplazarlos, es el perfil del trabajador. La mayoría de los RRPP no tienen ni puta idea de quienes son los trabajadores que se presentan excepto los datos que ponen el curriculum.
> 
> Por no hablar que muchos no saben ni lo que se hace en el puesto que sacan.



Pones la suficiente pasta en la mesa y sacas el puesto que te interese de tu competidor. Porque por lo menos en rrhh sabrán qué empresas son las competidoras y localizar a las personas a quien tocar, ¿No?


----------



## Lonchafina (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No pasa nada.
> 
> Por cierto:
> 
> ...



No hablo de negocio. Que reconozco que ahí tengo muchas carencias. Hablo de normalizar conductas abusivas con la escusa del negocio.

Entiendo que todos quieren ganar y nadie perder. Pero que no me vendan como normal lo que es abusivo.


----------



## Karlova (6 Nov 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Si tienes a una charo empoderada e inutil (suele ir junto) como jefa, mejor sal corriendo de allí. Lo demas no importa



que va no es una charo, es otro de los motivos por el cual me gusta este sitio, es cero charil y la gente va por faena sin tonterías. Hace poco se largo una charo y se quejaba de que "en la oficina casi no habamos entre compañeros"


----------



## poppom (6 Nov 2022)

puede pero no de un día a otro, es un proceso de cocimiento de la rana
se van largando los buenos hasta que solamente quedan becarios formados por becarios y es cuestión de tiempo chapar


----------



## ElMatareyes (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



No, no te estás montando una película.
Lo que temes es desgraciadamente bastante plausible, si en tu proyecto no hay gente familiarizada con los procesos necesarios para tener todo funcionando, pues, tenéis un problema. Si que es cierto que ninguno somos indispensables, pero esto es así mientras haya otro para sustituirlos. Si no es así, se va todo al garete por fuerza. Y algunas veces es lo mejor.


----------



## javac (6 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo hago al contrario: si me dan aprendices los formo como me formaron a mi otros maestros... me pueden igualar o superar por diablo, pero nunca por viejo. Y con ello te conviertes en maestro para muchos cuando están empezando que luego quien sabe donde acabarán. He formado a varias docenas, sin contar cursos que he dado de orientación para desempleados.



He formado un montón de personas y algunos se convierten en amistades. Les decía siempre lo mismo, aprende lo máximo y cuando tengas una oportunidad mejor, vendete al más alto precio. Al final, son red de contactos para el futuro si hace falta.
Lo mismo para los buenos que los malos, que a esos no quiero volver a cruzarme


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hay gente que no se sabe ni para qué sirven ni que hacen, pero ahí llevan años, algunos muchos años y no aprenden nada, siguen en su mediocridad por los siglos de los siglos amén. Otros sin embargo tienen grandes dotes, implicación y sacrificio.



"no aprenden nada", "mediocridad".

Eso será desde tu punto de vista y el de la empresa, porque desde el suyo a lo mejor les va de p.m. estando en un segundo plano y trabajando lo mínimo.


----------



## Galvani (6 Nov 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> No hablo de negocio. Que reconozco que ahí tengo muchas carencias. Hablo de normalizar conductas abusivas con la escusa del negocio.
> 
> Entiendo que todos quieren ganar y nadie perder. Pero que no me vendan como normal lo que es abusivo.



Efectivamente. Es algo que ha ido a más. Con la gente de mierda que hay que te jode por migajas no me imagino en una guerra... A lo mejor es cuando verían que o se ayudan entre la gente o se mueren. Aquí ya no vale con adaptarse o pisar a otro. No hay sitio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> El mobbing es o no es. No es moral o inmoral. Bueno inmoral sí es y es un delito. Si se cumplen actos concretos que ya están especificados lo es. No vale lo de lo aceptas o te vas.



Define "mobbing" dentro del contexto de lo que he explicado anteriormente.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Nov 2022)

Y si no se marcha nadie también. Tu deja que la choe haga su magia.


----------



## Felson (6 Nov 2022)

Sí. Mira UPD o Ciudadanos. En cuanto se fue su principal trabajador llamado Honor y la otra llamada Verdad, ambas empresas quebraron. La CEO de Madrid está buscando trabajo en la supuesta competencia.


----------



## theelf (6 Nov 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Sí, puedo. Sin dar nombres concretos. Empresa Paco Demierda. El empleado clave era yo. Quebró a los pocos meses de irme.



Se habran gastado todos los fondos en la pedaso fiesta que montaron


----------



## señortopocho (6 Nov 2022)

He visto comprar empresas e irse al guano en nuevas manos en menos de un año, la razón la gerencia. 

He trabajado en empresas que ves claros los perfiles sino imprescindibles de difícil sustitución. 

La respuesta corta es que SI sin lugar a dudas


----------



## Cens0r (6 Nov 2022)

Yo era el empleado clave de la empresa. Mi empresa. También era el jefe. El jefe incumplió promesas que él mismo se hizo. Me enfadé conmigo mismo y juré vengarme. Tras una serie de aventuras conseguí destruirme por haber sido tan malo conmigo mismo. El empleado clave ya no tiene empleo clave.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Nov 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Arrieritos somos.
> 
> El que te viene a sustituir no tiene la culpa, bastante marrón le va a suponer reemplazarte (si eres bueno) como para ponérselo difícil.



Tambien, también.... y el mundo es un pañuelo y de los pequeños.


----------



## Galvani (6 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Define "mobbing" dentro del contexto de lo que he explicado anteriormente.



En la red hay mucha información y conductas que están tipificadas como tal. Lo que he leído es que has dicho que "moralmente" era. Si tú lo has dicho será que algo hay.


----------



## ediedee (6 Nov 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> hay trabajadores que no son reemplazables, pero son muy pocos. Por experiencia y conocimientos es imposible encontrar alguien igual, que conozcan con tal profundidad el sector y tengan un trato y contacto con el cliente que por mucho que quieras no puedes formar a nadie. Como digo son muy pocos porque hablamos de puestos clave en grandes empresas.



No hace falta irse a ventas, en producción el típico encargado o responsable de turno que ha mamado el oficio durante 30 años o el de mantenimiento que sabe a la perfección cómo funciona y cómo reparar cualquier avería.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (6 Nov 2022)

En menos de un año se verán noticias muy fuertes en empresas de tecnología grandes donde ha habido un éxodo brutal.


----------



## Galvani (6 Nov 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> He visto comprar empresas e irse al guano en nuevas manos en menos de un año, la razón la gerencia.
> 
> He trabajado en empresas que ves claros los perfiles sino imprescindibles de difícil sustitución.
> 
> La respuesta corta es que SI sin lugar a dudas



La gerencia. Hablamos de que se vaya un currito. Te digo yo que por necesario que sea alguien, un currito no hace que se hunda nada. Las empresas cuentan con ello y tienen a clientes afianzados. Les da tiempo a buscar alguien o subcontratarlo. Como han dicho... Los que se creen el cuento del trabajador superespecislizado y necesario son tontos.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (6 Nov 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Lo mejor del hilo es que todos eran la ostia, se fueron y su empresa se fue a tomar por culo... Perp todos, todos...



No falla.

Debe de haber como 6 empresas en todo el mundo en las que si mañana se va un tipo se viene todo abajo. La mitad son puestos de comida ambulante en Puerto Príncipe.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Si o ir a peor


----------



## exitium (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> está bien lo de la primera línea, en mi empresa la identifico claramente. Todos los demás somos substituibles, aunque bueno hay un remero con conocimiento bastante especializado que podría hacer un gran boquete si se va.



Si, eso seguramente sera como dices, pero por lo que cuentas esta primera linea que identificas seguramente también puede apagar el fuego si el ingeniero se va, de lo contrario el perfil de este ingeniero también estaria en la primera linea.
Cuando escuches a gente decir que estos puestos son por enchufe es que no tienen ni puta idea, lo que se cotiza es profesionalidad con estabilidad y esta última se demuestra andando, imagina los que se quedan por el camino. Para cada uno de ellos, frustrado hasta la médula que crees que contara, que no pudo con la presión, o que el puesto fue para el hijo del vecino, o como no la frase célebre de se trabaja para vivir y no se vive para trabajar. Que crees que contara?
Tu decides hasta donde remar, eso es lo bueno que lo decides tu y cuando te das cuenta la vida te ha pasado.


----------



## usuario baneado (6 Nov 2022)

Pues envia un email a los superiores diciendo que Charo hace que os largueis.fin


----------



## Benedicto Camela (6 Nov 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Se habran gastado todos los fondos en la pedaso fiesta que montaron



Se desfasaron mucho. Trajeron una stripper milf que se la chupó a todos y un enano con un gorro de punta que usaban para tirarlo contra una diana. Eran tus padres.


----------



## theelf (6 Nov 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Se desfasaron mucho. Trajeron una stripper milf que se la chupó a todos y un enano con un gorro de punta que usaban para tirarlo contra una diana. Eran tus padres.



jjaaja me confirma lo de la fiesta


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> En la red hay mucha información y conductas que están tipificadas como tal. Lo que he leído es que has dicho que "moralmente" era. Si tú lo has dicho será que algo hay.



Legal != moral.

Precísamente por eso lo he dicho.

Y te hablo desde la experiencia.


----------



## Alfa555 (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



En mi empresa esta pasando y en todos los niveles de cualificación.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Nov 2022)

Eso suele pasar en empresas pequeñas donde el 90% son enchufados que se tocan las pelotas porque tienen el puesto asegurado, y el 10% restante dan el callo por el resto. Cuando ese 10%, muchas veces solo un par de tipos, se cansa o encuentra algo mejor y se largan, la empresa se va a la mierda rápidamente.


----------



## djvan (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



En empresas grandes se van pudriendo poco a poco, igual incluso algún director espabilado incluso cobra buen variable este año por tener menos gastos por la pérdida de lo trabajadores vitales que son los que más sueldo tienen..

A la larga empieza a pudrirse del todo y si tienen contratos suculentos o claves igual o la compra otra empresa o la despedazan y venden a trozos como si fueran chatarreros..


Las empresas paco de 4 golfos se van a la quiebra pero vamos abren otra y a seguir engañando.



PD: si quitas lo de la jefa, el resto es calcado a lo que está pasando en mi empresa, era fabulosa hasta que hace unos meses la compro una norteamericana y se ha vuelto infernal y la gente huyendo coincidencia??


----------



## Gusman (6 Nov 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Se nota que sois empleados formados y de alto nivel...



Anormal, escribo desde el movil y se puso una v donde habia un espacio.
El 4 esta a punto de dimitir...
Como comprenderas ni reviso lo escrito ni malgasto mi tiempo para subnormales como tu.
Ahora mismo tengo 146 personas a mi cargo. Cuantas tienes tú, payaso?


----------



## Raskolnikov. (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?




Sí.

En una empresa pequeña o mediana puede pasar hasta con un mando intermedio.

En una empresa grande si se va un ejecutivo.


----------



## roquerol (6 Nov 2022)

Me ha encantado el ejemplo del Titanic y el iceberg. Así estamos en mi actual empresa, y sí, buscando botes salvavidas.


----------



## McFly (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



En la empresa de mi esposa pasa eso. Los que se van son cada dia mejores y los que se quedan son unos papas fritas
Las cagadas cada vez valen mas caras y encima no son capaces de promocionar a los buenos vaya a ser que les pasen por encima
Espero que pronto mi esposa salga tambien de esa mierda de multinacional. Le pagan bien pero tienen a autenticos inutiles cobrando el triple


----------



## McFly (6 Nov 2022)

Yo tambien trabajé en una multinacional donde habia know how. Llegaron los del opus con la cantinela de que todo se podia automatizar. Prejubilaron a los viejos y metieron un monton de chavales
Han pasad 10 años y aun no se han visto niveles de produccion de cuando estaban los viejos


----------



## unaburbu (6 Nov 2022)

Se llama bus factor (buscar en Google). Y sí, nadie es imprescindible pero reemplazarlo puede costar un cliente tocho. Lo he vivido hace poco en carnes propias con la idea de un tío muy válido.


----------



## Masateo (6 Nov 2022)

Si un empleado es vital, la empresa se va a la mierda si dimite, por definición de vital.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Nov 2022)

Si. Hay trabajadores que por una cosa o por otra son totalmente indispensables para la empresa


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Gracias, pero prefiero si podéis poner ejemplos reales que hayáis vivido en una empresa paco cualquiera



Si.
Las empresas gustan decir que nadie es prescindible y demás. Pero son paparruchas para que la gente no pida más pasta.
Al final muchos jefes se lo creen.
He visto un par de ostias de realidad así y perder proyectos de mucha pasta.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Nov 2022)

No merece la pena trabajar, al menos en España.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Nov 2022)

Si


----------



## Dj Puesto (7 Nov 2022)

En mi experiencia personal en las empresas ocurre como en la vida, después del covid se que puedo extraporlarlo a estos niveles.

En una empresa hay un 10% de trabajadores que son esenciales, el resto son meros come cagas a distintos niveles, alguno come más, otros la cagan más, pero hacen lo que les mandan sin cuestionarse nada con mayor o menor eficiencia. Solo un 10% de verdad entiende de que va el tema, por qué lo hace, para qué lo hace y como solucionar un problema cuando se sale del guión.

Entonces una empresa con 20 trabajadores tiene 2 personas así que son fundamentales, si faltan ellas, el abismo. Si tiene 100 hay 10, si tiene 1000, 100 y así sucesivamente. Si es grande y se van 2 se notará un poco pero la empresa seguirá funcionando, si es pequeña te garantizo que se va a la mierda.

Así es la realidad, el 90% de la gente que puebla el planeta son un instrumento, no un fin en si mismo, por eso los tratan como ganado, porqué es lo que son.


----------



## Ungaunga (7 Nov 2022)

Mi caso es distinto. En todas las empresas que he estado han terminado cerrando o con graves problemas financieros.


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> En mi experiencia personal en las empresas ocurre como en la vida, después del covid se que puedo extraporlarlo a estos niveles.
> 
> En una empresa hay un 10% de trabajadores que son esenciales, el resto son meros come cagas a distintos niveles, alguno come más, otros la cagan más, pero hacen lo que les mandan sin cuestionarse nada con mayor o menor eficiencia. Solo un 10% de verdad entiende de que va el tema, por qué lo hace, para qué lo hace y como solucionar un problema cuando se sale del guión.
> 
> ...



Esas personas son los directivos. Ningún currito es esencial. Y si no dime porqué siguen teniendo que aceptar lo que les den y no pueden retirarse en unos años. Las empresas cuentan con que puedan irse y tienen un plan B


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> "no aprenden nada", "mediocridad".
> 
> Eso será desde tu punto de vista y el de la empresa, porque desde el suyo a lo mejor les va de p.m. estando en un segundo plano y trabajando lo mínimo.



Desde luego. Vida fácil


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> En mi experiencia personal en las empresas ocurre como en la vida, después del covid se que puedo extraporlarlo a estos niveles.
> 
> En una empresa hay un 10% de trabajadores que son esenciales, el resto son meros come cagas a distintos niveles, alguno come más, otros la cagan más, pero hacen lo que les mandan sin cuestionarse nada con mayor o menor eficiencia. Solo un 10% de verdad entiende de que va el tema, por qué lo hace, para qué lo hace y como solucionar un problema cuando se sale del guión.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Bravo.



Galvani dijo:


> Esas personas son los directivos. Ningún currito es esencial. Y si no dime porqué siguen teniendo que aceptar lo que les den y no pueden retirarse en unos años. Las empresas cuentan con que puedan irse y tienen un plan B



¿En qué mundo vives?

Esos curritos esenciales pueden ser directivos o también pueden ser "simples curritos", sea un informático, un machaca de una fábrica, o un camarero en un restaurante paco de mierda. Hay camareros y camareros. En una cervecería donde íbamos se fué el "alma máter" de las camareras y aquello dejó de funcionar como siempre. Y era una "simple camarera" ganando apenas 1000 merkels al mes.

El dueño un gilipollas por no retenerla tratándola mejor o pagándole más. El garito perdió como 2 tercios de su clientela.


----------



## Jasa (7 Nov 2022)

Conozco empresas que se han ido a la mierda por echar <<a la secretaria>>


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Bravo.
> 
> 
> ¿En qué mundo vives?
> ...



Al final me das la razón. La empresa perdió pero lo asumió y la camarera se fue sin subida. He visto varias veces irse a gente buena y alguno especializado en algo y no pasar nada. Asumen que eso puede pasar y tienen un plan B O a ver si crees que te van a dar el doble por miedito. En qué mundo vives tú.


----------



## Marwan (7 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



un profesor de administracion nos conto una historia de un tipo q tenia una empresa que se dedicaba a ofrecer el servicio de comida en escuelas aca en Chule, el tenia un trabajador q era buenmozo y este tipo conquistaba a las secretarias de las direcciones de educacion de los ayuntamientos y estas le decian mas o menos la fecha en q iban a fiscalizar los colegios, con esa informacion estos tipos hacian comida muy buena para cuando eran esas inspecciones y de esa forma se seguian ganando las licitaciones en distintas comunas, en algun punto el dueño cuestiono a este tipo pq gastaba mucha plata en salir con las secretarias y lo echo, obviamente luego de eso su empresa se fue al carajo y quebró

tambien le paso al real madrid cuando echaron a makelele pq era muy feo y nadie compraba su camiseta y estuvieron 10 años dando pena en la champions


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2022)

Marwan dijo:


> un profesor de administracion nos conto una historia de un tipo q tenia una empresa que se dedicaba a ofrecer el servicio de comida en escuelas aca en Chule, el tenia un trabajador q era buenmozo y este tipo conquistaba a las secretarias de las direcciones de educacion de los ayuntamientos y estas le decian mas o menos la fecha en q iban a fiscalizar los colegios, con esa informacion estos tipos hacian comida muy buena para cuando eran esas inspecciones y de esa forma se seguian ganando las licitaciones en distintas comunas, en algun punto el dueño cuestiono a este tipo pq gastaba mucha plata en salir con las secretarias y lo echo, obviamente luego de eso su empresa se fue al carajo y quebró
> 
> tambien le paso al real madrid cuando echaron a makelele pq era muy feo y nadie compraba su camiseta y estuvieron 10 años dando pena en la champions



Si pero tiene que ser una empresa muy guarra y con clientes no afianzados. Yo no he visto a ninguna que se haya arruinado por eso. Se arruinan por decisiones de arriba. Un currela no puede hacer tanto daño aunque sea Dios. Si no, habría más gente con sueldazos y no es así.


----------



## Jasa (7 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Al final me das la razón. La empresa perdió pero lo asumió y la camarera se fue sin subida. He visto varias veces irse a gente buena y alguno especializado en algo y no pasar nada. Asumen que eso puede pasar y tienen un plan B O a ver si crees que te van a dar el doble por miedito. En qué mundo vives tú.



Es lo que quieras leer realmente. Normalmente ninguna empresa cierra o se va a la mierda de la noche a la mañana, las hay, pero si puede pasar que pase de ser una empresa rentable a poco rentable, es decir, que a la mínima de vaya a la mierda, ya sea por competencia o descenso de clientela por inflación.
Obviamente la mayoría de la gerencias, que no todos y más en negocios que han trabajado ellos en todos los niveles, saben lo que valen ciertos trabajadores y valoran lo que les pueden pagar o no (no solo pagar, porque no todo el mundo se queda por el dinero).


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Es lo que quieras leer realmente. Normalmente ninguna empresa cierra o se va a la mierda de la noche a la mañana, las hay, pero si puede pasar que pase de ser una empresa rentable a poco rentable, es decir, que a la mínima de vaya a la mierda, ya sea por competencia o descenso de clientela por inflación.
> Obviamente la mayoría de la gerencias, que no todos y más en negocios que han trabajado ellos en todos los niveles, saben lo que valen ciertos trabajadores y valoran lo que les pueden pagar o no (no solo pagar, porque no todo el mundo se queda por el dinero).



Te ofrecen X y ya, porque si no igual lo subcontratan y ahí sí que no hay quejas. El hecho es que en este país hay que ser Dios para que te consideren. O conerles la cabeza bien.


----------



## Julianillo (7 Nov 2022)

Elon Musk despidió por error a empleados clave para Twitter y ahora les pide que vuelvan


El nuevo dueño de la red social prescindió de la mitad de la plantilla el pasado viernes, pero muchos de ellos son determinantes para implantar las funciones que ha anunciado




www.elconfidencial.com




Aquí tenéis un ejemplo


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Nov 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Conozco empresas que se han ido a la mierda por echar <<a la secretaria>>



Por supuesto. Si es una pyme no sería nada extraño.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> En mi experiencia personal en las empresas ocurre como en la vida, después del covid se que puedo extraporlarlo a estos niveles.
> 
> En una empresa hay un 10% de trabajadores que son esenciales, el resto son meros come cagas a distintos niveles, alguno come más, otros la cagan más, pero hacen lo que les mandan sin cuestionarse nada con mayor o menor eficiencia. Solo un 10% de verdad entiende de que va el tema, por qué lo hace, para qué lo hace y como solucionar un problema cuando se sale del guión.
> 
> ...



Las empresas de cierto tamaño son muy burocráticas y jerárquicas.


----------



## Okjito (7 Nov 2022)

En mi empresa (En España tenemos bastantes fabricas), las fábricas las llevan entre 2 o 3 personas cada una. Y no hablo de mandos altos... Normalmente es un Jefe de Línea ed los de 40 años de experiencia y un mando medio (Normalmente mantenimiento) los que son insustituibles. Se da el caso de un tío irse de vacaciones 2 semanas y la fábrica bajar 15 puntos de rendimiento.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



Muchísimas empresas, especialmente las multinacionales, digamos que no existen en cuanto tales, son entes “fluctuantes”

de cuando entré hace ya 3 años quedan muy poquitos, diría que ha salido ya el 75% de los que eran mis colegas al empezar, así que el 75% son NUEVOS

ES DECIR la empresa no tiene nada, ninguna experiencia, lo que tiene solo es la experiencia de los pocos que se quedan muchos años pero todos los demás aportan SU experiencia, y así la empresa tiene una capacidad distinta en cada momento 

lo que pasa es que da igual porque es como una mafia, una vez que mi empresa ha ganado el contrato, luego ya se ocupará de subcontratarlos parcialmente (las partes más difíciles del proyecto) a otras empresas más pequeñas (esas si más estables y muchas veces con un dueño que sí sabe lo que hace)


----------



## Arthas98 (7 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Gracias, pero prefiero si podéis poner ejemplos reales que hayáis vivido en una empresa paco cualquiera



Mi padre cambió de trabajo a una empresa más pequeña cobrando menos pero estando mucho más cerca de casa y sin tener que viajar. Básicamente tenía que crear y llevar la mini empresa en una nueva ciudad para aumentar el negocio. Una vez estaba todo montado y funcionando el paco empresario le despidió porque pensaba que ya no lo necesitaba. 

Resultado, sin mi padre la nueva localización pasó de generar beneficios a dar pérdidas, lo que se convirtió en un pozo sin fondo, haciendo que al final quebrara tanto la nueva localización como la original y el paco dueño en bancarrota. 


En tu caso, pues hombre como se vayan esos 2 compañeros tuyos y se jodan un par de proyectos importantes igual se lía.


----------



## cobi83 (7 Nov 2022)

El mantra "*nadie es imprescindible*" es falso. La realidad es que hay gente más prescindible que otra. Por mi experiencia diría que SI hay gente imprescindible. Las empresas lo saben pero venden el mensaje contrario. Y ese mensaje contrario es el que mantiene los salarios de miseria y los contratos temporales.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mi galera ha sido comprada por una multinacional extranjera, desde entonces el volumen de trabajo ha crecido desmesuradamente y los recursos humanos disponibles son escasos, esto en teoría es positivo porque hay más negocio. Pero el tema es que cada vez se larga más gente y es todo un puto caos porque entra gente nueva que no tiene ni puta idea y la caga (es normal, todo el mundo necesita un periodo de aprendizaje). Uno de los factores por el que se larga la gente es por mi jefa, es algo distante, fría, mandona + no tiene conocimientos técnicos del sector = mala combinación. Otro factor es la falta de organización y liderazgo, nadie tiene ni puta idea de a quien dirigirse cuando hay problemas, y la gente no tiene ganas de trabajar en un sitio donde no hay procedimientos claros.
> 
> Es un continuo de gente presentando cartas de dimisión, lo cual es un poco curioso porque el ambiente no es malo ni hay broncas, he estado en sitios mucho peores y la gente no se marchaba tan a las bravas, y a esto viene la pregunta del título. Hay dos ingenieros adictos al trabajo que son los que tiran del carro, llevan bastante tiempo y tienen conocimientos muy especializados que les hace muy valiosos para la empresa, pero si esta gente un día hasta los huevos de todo deciden renunciar se podría ir al garete la empresa? Habéis visto que pase esto alguna vez o me estoy montando una pelicula?



En tu propia pregunta tienes la respuesta. Si el trabajador es *vital*, la empresa se hundirá. Si no es vital, no.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (7 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cagar la cagamos todos, yo incluido. Es una pena que en las escuelas no enseñen a la gente a evitar esas novatadas. Pero lo bueno es lo que tú has hecho, osea, reflexionar y aprender de ellas.
> 
> El aprendizaje viene por los errores, no por los aciertos.
> 
> ...



Hola, soy feministo y tengo 45 años, 4 pisos, 2 garages.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (7 Nov 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> En tu propia pregunta tienes la respuesta. Si el trabajador es *vital*, la empresa se hundirá. Si no es vital, no.



Esto de los trabajadores vitales es una simbiosis. He detectado a muchos trabajadores que por mal que les traten, y puedan ser “vitales” sigue ahi. Por que ? Pues porque solo conciben su vida siendo ese “trabajador vital”. Si yo tuviese una empresa nunca permitiria que un trabajador se hiciese vital. Cosas de palilleros.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Nov 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Si yo tuviese una empresa nunca permitiria que un trabajador se hiciese vital. Cosas de palilleros.



Por mi experiencia, eso de no permitir que un trabajador se haga vital es fácil decirlo y complicado de ejecutar (en mi concreto caso).

Normalmente un trabajador vital lo será por sus habilidades/conocimientos/dedicación y es muy difícil sustituirlo, de modo que se convierte en un empleado necesario para el correcto funcionamiento de la empresa. Claro que se puede cortar antes de que lo sea pero es un empleado que aporta mucho valor a la empresa y suele ser un trabajador que no te puedes permitir perder.


----------



## Maedhros (7 Nov 2022)

En empresas Paco quizás, pero en ninguna empresa sería y grande pasa eso salvo que se vaya el CEO y pongan a un inútil al mando.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (7 Nov 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por mi experiencia, eso de no permitir que un trabajador se haga vital es fácil decirlo y complicado de ejecutar (en mi concreto caso).
> 
> Normalmente un trabajador vital lo será por sus habilidades/conocimientos/dedicación y es muy difícil sustituirlo, de modo que se convierte en un empleado necesario para el correcto funcionamiento de la empresa. Claro que se puede cortar antes de que lo sea pero es un empleado que aporta mucho valor a la empresa y suele ser un trabajador que no te puedes permitir perder.



Si claro, si eres un palillero que no quiere invertir ni un duro en personal esta claro. Contratas al hombre orquesta, y el dia que no esta, pues se acaba la orquesta. Que eso es normal en una empresa de 5 empleados, pero si esto sucede en una de 50 es porque no se han puesto los medios.

Ademas eso tiene unos riesgos, ese empleado si es un poco listo puede hundir tu empresa, quitarte clientes, poner su propia empresa, etc….


----------



## Kapitoh (7 Nov 2022)

En mi primer trabajo de practicas paso lo que comentas. Se fue el jefe del departamento técnico porque no quisieron pagarle 200€ más (la gasolina básicamente) y al poco, le salió un curro mejor pagado y cerca de casa. Al principio parecía que no era un tío esencial y se fueron terminando los proyectos pendientes, pero al venir los proyectos nuevos, se vio que su sustituto no daba la talla y que el anterior organizaba los proyectos de manera que salieran bien aunque fuese mas lento el proceso. Proyectos que se tuvieron que reiniciar varias veces por elegir callejones sin salida, otros se tuvieron que rehacer porque al llegar al cliente estaban totalmente bugueados. Al año y algo de acabar las practicas me entere por conocidos de alli que la empresa chapó.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Nov 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> En mi empresa (En España tenemos bastantes fabricas), las fábricas las llevan entre 2 o 3 personas cada una. Y no hablo de mandos altos... Normalmente es un Jefe de Línea ed los de 40 años de experiencia y un mando medio (Normalmente mantenimiento) los que son insustituibles. Se da el caso de un tío irse de vacaciones 2 semanas y la fábrica bajar 15 puntos de rendimiento.



BRVTAL.

Me lo creo porque en mi empresa pasan cosas parecidas. Yo soy un simple currito, pero soy observador.

Tengo curiosidad por saber qué pasa cuando yo estoy de vacaciones, por desgracia no puedo observar el panorama desde mi casa con una webcam (ojalá!!!! jajajaja)


Jebediah dijo:


> Por mi experiencia, eso de no permitir que un trabajador se haga vital es fácil decirlo y complicado de ejecutar (en mi concreto caso).
> 
> Normalmente un trabajador vital lo será por sus habilidades/conocimientos/dedicación y es muy difícil sustituirlo, de modo que se convierte en un empleado necesario para el correcto funcionamiento de la empresa. Claro que se puede cortar antes de que lo sea pero es un empleado que aporta mucho valor a la empresa y suele ser un trabajador que no te puedes permitir perder.



¿Y qué tiene de malo que un empleado tenga mucha motivación/implicación/conocimientos y que se convierta en un puto crack? El problema es que el 99% restante sean unos vagos redomados y hagan lo mínimo para no ser despedidos.

Lo que habría que fomentar si no quieres que 1 en concreto sea tan imprescindible, es conseguir varios de estos cracks.


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Nov 2022)

Normalmente las empresas se van a la mierda cuando se va el que tiene la cartera de clientes, luego en las empresas siempre hay un puñado de trabajadores que se creen imprescindibles pero nada más lejos, incluso algún picateclas he conocido yo que se pensaba que si se iba él se hundía la empresa (jojojojo).


----------



## Jebediah (7 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene de malo que un empleado tenga mucha motivación/implicación/conocimientos y que se convierta en un puto crack? El problema es que el 99% restante sean unos vagos redomados y hagan lo mínimo para no ser despedidos.
> 
> Lo que habría que fomentar si no quieres que 1 en concreto sea tan imprescindible, es conseguir varios de estos cracks.



Correcto, en mi caso no me supone ningún problema este empleado, si no que es la solución. Bien me gustaría tener 5 de estos _vitales _a los 15 totalmente reemplazables que tengo. Facturaríamos lo mismo, con mucho más beneficio, tendría muchos menos problemas y cada uno de esos 5 cobraría mucho más.

El problema es que el despido se paga a precio de oro en este país, como si estuvieras despidiendo a un puto astronauta, cuando estás dejando sin trabajo a alguien que no quiere trabajar.


----------



## Karlova (7 Nov 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> En mi primer trabajo de practicas paso lo que comentas. Se fue el jefe del departamento técnico porque no quisieron pagarle 200€ más (la gasolina básicamente) y al poco, le salió un curro mejor pagado y cerca de casa. Al principio parecía que no era un tío esencial y se fueron terminando los proyectos pendientes, pero al venir los proyectos nuevos, se vio que su sustituto no daba la talla y que el anterior organizaba los proyectos de manera que salieran bien aunque fuese mas lento el proceso. Proyectos que se tuvieron que reiniciar varias veces por elegir callejones sin salida, otros se tuvieron que rehacer porque al llegar al cliente estaban totalmente bugueados. Al año y algo de acabar las practicas me entere por conocidos de alli que la empresa chapó.



estas historias me flipan


----------



## Kapitoh (7 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> estas historias me flipan



Yo hace tiempo descubrí que el paquismo en las pymes españolas es constante e inamovible. Lo único que cambia con las décadas es el servicio/producto, las formas por muchas palabras inglesas que quieran meter siempre son las mismas.

Enviado desde mi F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trep33 (7 Nov 2022)

Dublin...nerd entranyable asperger profundo...codigo de vestimenta, no puedes venir con camiseta (de videojuegos, manga...), ese dia renuncia. 3 anyos despues todavia estaban arreglando el destrozo...la de HR?? sigue alli .


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Nov 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Pones la suficiente pasta en la mesa y sacas el puesto que te interese de tu competidor. Porque por lo menos en rrhh sabrán qué empresas son las competidoras y localizar a las personas a quien tocar, ¿No?



Buena táctica, que se suele hacer, pero yo siempre lo he visto hacer porque la gente del departamento que queria ese perfil, conocia a la competencia e incluso a la persona que querian.

Mi experiencia con RRHH en varias empresas es que no saben del sector de la empresa, algunos incluso no sabian que hacia su empresa ni lo que hacia el departamento al que debian ayudar a contratar.

Eso si, según crece la empresa, crecen ellos y empiezan a llenarte de deberes: rellena este test, haz esta prueba o graba un video para apoyar el femimarxismo y colgarlo en Linkedin el dia de la Infamia, 8 de marzo.

Otro dia cuento, que pasa cuando te niegas a apoyar ideologias totalitarias que destrozan la Humanidad y a aplaudir con pompones a psicopatas hijas de puta de RRHH


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Nov 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> Dublin...nerd entranyable asperger profundo...codigo de vestimenta, no puedes venir con camiseta (de videojuegos, manga...), ese dia renuncia. 3 anyos despues todavia estaban arreglando el destrozo...la de HR?? sigue alli .



Esto llena más que un cachopo de cachopos


----------



## ISTVRGI (8 Nov 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Buena táctica, que se suele hacer, pero yo siempre lo he visto hacer porque la gente del departamento que queria ese perfil, conocia a la competencia e incluso a la persona que querian.
> 
> Mi experiencia con RRHH en varias empresas es que no saben del sector de la empresa, algunos incluso no sabian que hacia su empresa ni lo que hacia el departamento al que debian ayudar a contratar.
> 
> ...



Cuenta!


----------

